# Low Carb Ideas & Recipes



## MisticalMisty (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I went to a new Endo and he's insistent that I lower the amount of insulin I'm taking..the only real way to do that..besides exercise is low carbing it. 

I've been looking at recipes online..does anyone have any that they've actually tried and liked?

You're help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have nothing to add except hugs and support, I'm contemplating doing this very same thing myself.

*hugs*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 19, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I have nothing to add except hugs and support, I'm contemplating doing this very same thing myself.
> 
> *hugs*



Thanks babe. I don't want to do an Atkin's type thing..and just eat hoards of meat. I want to try to do more veggies, etc.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

I've liked both of these.

Eggplant in Garlic Sauce 

3 medium Chinese eggplants, about 1 pound
2 tablespoons chile garlic sauce
2 tablespoons thin soy sauce
2 tablespoons Chinese red rice vinegar
2 tablespoons rice cooking wine 
1 tablespoon sugar
7 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/4 cup ground pork
2 tablespoons finely minced garlic
2 tablespoons finely minced ginger

1/2 cup chopped scallions
Remove the stem and trim the ends from the eggplants. Cut the unpeeled eggplants into scant 1/2-inch-thick by 2 1/2-inch-long strips. In a small bowl, combine the chile garlic sauce, soy sauce, vinegar, rice wine, sugar and 2/3 cup cold water.

Heat a flat-bottomed wok or skillet over high heat until hot but not smoking. Add 3 tablespoons oil and half the eggplant, and stir-fry 2 minutes, or until some of the eggplant begins to brown and soften.

Transfer the eggplant to a plate. Repeat with the remaining eggplant and 3 tablespoons of oil, transferring to the plate with first batch. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil, pork, garlic, and ginger, and stir-fry about 1 minute, or until golden and fragrant. Return the eggplant to the wok. 
Re-stir the chile sauce mixture, and swirl into the wok. Bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium, cover and cook 5 to 8 minutes or until the eggplant is just tender. Stir in scallions and serve immediately

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lemon-Parsley Chicken Breast Recipe (epicurean.com) 

1 roaster boneless breast 
salt and ground pepper to taste 
4 tablespoons melted butter or margarine, divided 
1/4 cup bread crumbs 
2 tablespoons minced, fresh parsley 
2 tablespoons minced shallots or scallions 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 lemon, thinly sliced 

Preheat oven to 375F. Season breast with salt and pepper. Pour 3 T melted butter into a baking dish. Add chicken to dish and turn to coat with butter. In a bowl combine bread crumbs, parsley, shallots and garlic and spoon over chicken. Drizzle with remaining 1 T of butter. Top with lemon slices. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until chicken is cooked through.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

Baba Ghanouj

I like this with veggies.

2 1-lb eggplants, halved lengthwise
¼ c olive oil
¼ c tahini 
3 T fresh lemon juice
1 garlic clove, minced

Preheat oven to 375°F. Generously oil rimmed baking sheet. Place eggplant halves, cut side down, on sheet. Roast until eggplant is very soft, about 45 minutes. Cool slightly. Using spoon, scoop out pulp from eggplant into strainer set over bowl. Let stand 30 minutes, allowing excess liquid to drain from eggplant. 

Transfer eggplant pulp to processor. Add olive oil, tahini, lemon juice, and garlic; process until almost smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Transfer to small bowl. (Can be made a day ahead. Cover and chill. Bring to room temperature before serving.) 

~~~~~~~~

This is great on salad, a good filler.

Mustard Dressing
1 heaped tablespoon wholegrain or Dijon mustard (we use Guldens)
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
5 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon salt (we usually put in a little less)
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
*We sometimes add minced garlic to taste.
Mix together all the ingredients. Use sparingly  very strong flavor.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you like goat cheese...

Goat Cheese Dip

Place about 4 ounces of goat cheese (size of a typical log) in a bowl and microwave for 20 seconds. Mash with a fork, then drizzle with olive oil (about twice around). 
Sprinkle in your choice of herbs (I usually use a dried mix of Italian herbs or fresh basil)...amount is entirely to taste. I also sometimes add some minced garlic. Mix it all up and then drizzle the top with balsamic vinegar. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marinated Green Beans

¾ lb. Fresh green beans
¼ cup red onion, chopped fine
3 cloves garlic, minced
¾ tsp salt
2 TBS olive oil
3 TBS lemon juice

Cook beans until tender-crisp. Drain. Mix still warm beans with onion, garlic, salt, and olive oil. Leave mixture at room temperature for an hour to let flavors mingle. Immediately before serving, add lemon juice.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Beef Brisket

4 lbs brisket
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 TBS ketchup
1 TBS red wine vinegar
1 TBS brown sugar
½ tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 onions, thinly sliced
2 TBS flour
1/3 cup water

Place onions in the bottom of a slow cooker, then place brisket, fat side up (if it has a fat side), on top of the onions. Sprinkle garlic on top. In a small bowl, combine ketchup, vinegar and brown sugar. Rub into beef. Add enough water to cover the bottom of he cooker. Cook on low 8-10 hours.
For gravy, place brisket on dish to rest before carving. Transfer juice to a pot and cook on medium heat. Mix the flour with 1/3 cup water then add to the pot. Bring to a boil stirring frequently with wire whisk.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Miso-Ginger marinated salmon

¼ cup white miso
¼ cup mirin (rice sugar sauce, the grocery store will have it, so will an Asian grocery)
2 TBS unseasoned rice vinegar (or whatever kind you have)
2-3 TBS soy sauce
2 TBS minced green onions
1 ½ TBS minced fresh ginger
2 tsp toasted sesame oil
2 lbs salmon fillets (cut or whole)
salt and fresh ground pepper

Whisk together the first 7 ingredients, up to and including the sesame oil. Place salmon in a baking dish and pour the marinade over, turn to coat. Cover and marinate for at least 30 minutes in the fridge. Season with salt and pepper and cook however you like. The original recipe is for grilling, but we usually bake it at around 500 degrees for about 5-7 minutes on each side until a thermometer reads 125 degrees.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

I got this from All Recipes and I liked it a lot. 

Souvlaki 

* 1 lemon, juiced
* 1/4 cup olive oil
* 1/4 cup soy sauce
* 1 teaspoon dried oregano
* 3 cloves garlic, crushed
* 4 pounds pork tenderloin, cut into 1 inch cubes
* 2 medium yellow onions, cut into 1 inch pieces
* 2 green bell peppers, cut into 1 inch pieces
* skewers

1. In a large glass bowl, mix together lemon juice, olive oil, soy sauce, oregano, and garlic; add pork, onions, and green peppers, and stir to coat. Cover, and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours.
2. Preheat grill for medium-high heat. Thread pork, peppers, and onions onto skewers.
3. Lightly oil grate. Cook for 10 to 15 minutes, or to desired doneness, turning skewers frequently for even cooking.

Tzatziki

I don't use Greek yogurt because it's too expensive in my mind. I just take plain yogurt and put it in a sieve with cheese cloth or paper towels as a lining and let it sit over night with a bowl under to catch the water. 

* 16 ounces (2 cups) of thick Greek yogurt
* 4 to 10 cloves of garlic, finely chopped
* 1/2 cup of diced or grated cucumber (Kirby or "English") 
* 2 teaspoons of lemon juice
Salt to taste


Take the grated cucumber and drain in a dishtowel so it's dry-ish. Mix yogurt and lemon then add the garlic, according to taste, and the cucumber. Stir until evenly distributed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 19, 2009)

These look great. What's the difference between oriental and regular eggplant?


----------



## Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> These look great. What's the difference between oriental and regular eggplant?



They are smaller and thinner, think a purple yellow squash looking thing. You can use regular eggplant...it's still really good either way.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lucky said:


> They are smaller and thinner, think a purple yellow squash looking thing. You can use regular eggplant...it's still really good either way.



That and about 2-3 bucks and hard to find in this city.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> That and about 2-3 bucks and hard to find in this city.



Yeah I live in the granola capitol of the world...stores here are very well stocked with uncommon things. At our Asian store they're super cheap but I forget where you ladies are lol. Regular eggplant will work exactly the same.


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, I went to a new Endo and he's insistent that I lower the amount of insulin I'm taking..the only real way to do that..besides exercise is low carbing it.
> 
> I've been looking at recipes online..does anyone have any that they've actually tried and liked?
> 
> You're help is greatly appreciated!



I had to go on Bernstein for my diabetes. I eat very low carb but as you say most of mine come from meat, eggs, and salad. Boring as He** but my numbers never go above 120. Most of the time they are below 100. I don't take insulin and I think they are going to take me off glyburide. It works for me. I also lost about 60 pounds in 6 months if he's bugging you about weight, which mine was.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm well lots of the stuff I make fits into the low carb category so i can probably come up with a few suggestions if you give some more specifics such as what kind of stuff you like, what you have available, favorite cuisines, allergies etc. 

Will post actual recipes later but in the meantime
my go to side dish for almost any fish, poultry, meat dish if I am feeling lazy or am short on prep time is roasting vegetables with a little olive oil, salt, and fresh cracked black pepper. This works really well on cauliflower, brussel sprouts, broccoli, yellow squash, asparagus etc. They veggies come out nice and crispy on top ..sooo good!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 21, 2009)

This isn't a recipe as much as a meal suggestion. I started eating 2% low fat, small curd cottage cheese with some fruit in the morning for breakfast and it has helped me greatly reduce my numbers. 

The cottage cheese has loads of protein and the fruit is the carb (also my only time to eat fruit mostly) and it lasts as far as hunger. Also, high in calcium.

Some of my personal combos with the cottage cheese are: watermelon chunks, mandarin oranges and red or black grapes.

If you are a bit squeamish about the "sour" taste of cottage cheese you can eat 4% lowfat (which tastes more like ricotta cheese) or to maintain some of the benefit of lowfatness, mix some 2% and some 4%.

I have also found that choosing fresh, crunchy veggies to eat with lunch also help me reduce the amount of carbs that I eat. Plus, you can wash, pre-cut and bag them up to take with you every day.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 21, 2009)

Just posted this in response to what's going down in the Everyday Food Pics thread, but it belongs here moreso:

Believe it or not, you can use cauliflower to make a really good rice substitute...use a blender on some raw (fresh) cauliflower until it gets into rice sized bits. Then put in a dish with a little water, cover and microwave for a couple of minutes. Took me a bit of practice to get it the right texture but it works really well with curry, chilli etc - I served it to my family with some curry dolloped over it and most of them didnt even notice they werent eating white rice. Crazy, but true!


----------



## Cors (Aug 21, 2009)

You should check out Shirataki or konnyaku noodles! No carbs, extremely low cal and they are a decent pasta/noodle substitute. They should be available at health food stores or Japanese stores. 

I also recommend the HungryGirl website. They are not a low-carb website, but they do offer good meal swaps and ideas.


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Just posted this in response to what's going down in the Everyday Food Pics thread, but it belongs here moreso:
> 
> Believe it or not, you can use cauliflower to make a really good rice substitute...use a blender on some raw (fresh) cauliflower until it gets into rice sized bits. Then put in a dish with a little water, cover and microwave for a couple of minutes. Took me a bit of practice to get it the right texture but it works really well with curry, chilli etc - I served it to my family with some curry dolloped over it and most of them didnt even notice they werent eating white rice. Crazy, but true!



This is true. I use them to make a mashed potato substitute and I love Scalloped Cauliflower.


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2009)

You can also swap out some simple carbs for complex carbs which don't mess with your blood sugar like the white stuff does. I can eat brown rice without problems and roasted sweet taters (without all that nasty goo) with a little EVOO, good salt and cracked pepper are a fine thing. No sub for mashed with milk and butter unfortunately. I've also found that the Barilla whole grain pasta isn't half bad. I did have to get rid of all the pre-packaged stuff, even the Zatarain's dammit.


----------



## suebeehoney (Aug 23, 2009)

hey there...check out trulylowcarb.com for some excellent free recipes and advice on the low carb lifestyle. The ladies there are great at giving advice and helping out newbies. 

The site is run by Karen Rysavy of Colorado - she's been low-carbing for years and has created and converted many of her own recipes and sells her cookbooks as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that's posted so far...I'm going to try the cauliflower tip and I found a recipe for a cauliflower pizza crust. I can't wait.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 27, 2009)

I just saw a woman preparing something for a raw food diet that might work for your situation, too...

She had a hand grinder tool that she loaded raw zucchini into. Came out as long, wavy spaghetti, basically. Used that as pasta. I'm sure you could steam it a bit, too.

I wish I had seen this back when I was doing Atkins, and felt very pasta-deprived.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 27, 2009)

*subscribes* 

I'm interested in this topic too. One recipe I know that is excellent yet a little on the pricey side is Cioppino, a seafood stew I got from Allrecipes. I made it in the crock pot and just put the seafood in at the last minute - SO good. I'm allergic to pink shellfish so I substituted with more clams and scallops and I used tilapia instead of cod. Outstanding!

*Nutritional Information*
Cioppino
*Servings Per Recipe:* 13

*Amount Per Serving*

Calories: 315
Total Fat: 12.9g 
Cholesterol: 163mg 
Sodium: 786mg 
Total Carbs: 9.2g 
Dietary Fiber: 1.3g 
Protein: 34.4g

I've made the Slow Cooker Manly Stew and it was good too. I added peas and carrots and will probably add cauliflower next time.

*Nutritional Information*
Slow Cooker Manly Stew
*Servings Per Recipe:* 12

*Amount Per Serving*

Calories: 407
Total Fat: 27.9g 
Cholesterol: 105mg 
Sodium: 654mg 
Total Carbs: 5.6g 
Dietary Fiber: 0.4g 
Protein: 31.4g


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> You should check out Shirataki or konnyaku noodles! No carbs, extremely low cal and they are a decent pasta/noodle substitute. They should be available at health food stores or Japanese stores.
> 
> I also recommend the HungryGirl website. They are not a low-carb website, but they do offer good meal swaps and ideas.



Those are actually at Safeway stores in the produce/veggiemeat section. I have had them and they're okay. A good substitute when you really want pasta without the carbs.


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2009)

I like spaghetti squash too with a good meat sauce and cheese. :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 28, 2009)

Just one word here. *BACON* 

Bacon is no-carb.

I'm a diabetic too, and symphasize with you, hun. 

Jes' sayin'. . .


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm also feeling very pasta deprived. I've read that a single serving of whole wheat pasta isn't that bad.. BUT WHO ONLY EATS ONE [email protected]!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> You should check out Shirataki or konnyaku noodles! No carbs, extremely low cal and they are a decent pasta/noodle substitute. They should be available at health food stores or Japanese stores.



Cors, I just got a couple packets of shirataki to try (thanks for the Safeway tip, Megan). What do you recommend pairing it with? I was thinking I'd probably use it like lo mein.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 28, 2009)

When I was on Atkins, I got very good at making low-carb foods. One thing I noticed was that if I stayed away from the "low-carb" foods like low-carb bread and low-carb pasta, I didn't crave them as much, but as soon as I ate even one serving of these things, it set my cravings for them on fire. My advice is to avoid these things and just get over the cravings, I did. 

One of my favorite treats was cauliflower with spinach dip, cauliflower with cheese or butter and a bit of black pepper. I used to make a lot of quiche, burgers in lettuce instead of buns, BACON (as we all know, the candy of the pig) on my salad was a favorite treat, actually, I would just cook bacon for a snack. You can also make instant sugar-free pudding with 1/2 cream and 1/2 water, tastes like mousse. I use a stick blender for that. I even got to like pork rinds with spinach dip. I should be eating low-carb anyhow, I am diabetic, too, but it's soo darn expensive.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 28, 2009)

I am really liking the new whole grain pastas...they are so much better than the older ones, which were just...ungh.

Great reminder about Shirataki noodles, Cors, thank you. I like how they taste.

(The following isn't really on-topic, but I'm curious)



steely said:


> I had to go on Bernstein for my diabetes. I eat very low carb but as you say most of mine come from meat, eggs, and salad. Boring as He** but my numbers never go above 120. Most of the time they are below 100. I don't take insulin and I think they are going to take me off glyburide. It works for me. I also lost about 60 pounds in 6 months if he's bugging you about weight, which mine was.



If your numbers are that low, how do they look at the diabetes? As being (sort of) arrested, or something?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 29, 2009)

I just purchased almond flour and low carb baking mix from amazon.com. Found a couple of recipes for low carb cookies and I can't wait to try them.

I'm hoping if I can make the foods I love be low carb and introduce myself to new ingredients..that this time I'll stick to this thing.

Keep posting recipes..they look awesome!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just purchased almond flour and low carb baking mix from amazon.com. Found a couple of recipes for low carb cookies and I can't wait to try them.
> 
> I'm hoping if I can make the foods I love be low carb and introduce myself to new ingredients..that this time I'll stick to this thing.
> 
> Keep posting recipes..they look awesome!



I just thought I'd mention, in case you hadn't noticed me down here, that I'm groveling at your feet for word on how your cookies come out. I sense that you probably have better instincts about cooking than I do so I'm watching you _closely_. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just thought I'd mention, in case you hadn't noticed me down here, that I'm groveling at your feet for word on how your cookies come out. I sense that you probably have better instincts about cooking than I do so I'm watching you _closely_. Please let us know how things go.


I can cook..but I don't claim any kind of baking skills..LOL

I will let you know and post the recipe if they work out!


----------



## crayola box (Sep 3, 2009)

Not sure how low carb a dish has to be to qualify but I just made ricotta gnocchi tonight and thought it might be a way for someone to have something low carb and still have Italian pasta. It super quick and easy to make, fresh dry ricotta makes up most of the dough plus one egg (i used egg beaters) and a few tablespoons whole wheat flour (some recipes use almost none at all, and some use alot so search carefully), you can add some dried chopped spinach to this or leave out and thats it. Mix everything with some salt and pepper and roll into shapes then boil for 1-2 minutes. Serve with your favorite sauce and it makes pretty delicious gnocchi, and feels like you are eating a bowl of pasta even though its mostly ricotta cheese!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 3, 2009)

crayola box said:


> Not sure how low carb a dish has to be to qualify but I just made ricotta gnocchi tonight and thought it might be a way for someone to have something low carb and still have Italian pasta. It super quick and easy to make, fresh dry ricotta makes up most of the dough plus one egg (i used egg beaters) and a few tablespoons whole wheat flour (some recipes use almost none at all, and some use alot so search carefully), you can add some dried chopped spinach to this or leave out and thats it. Mix everything with some salt and pepper and roll into shapes then boil for 1-2 minutes. Serve with your favorite sauce and it makes pretty delicious gnocchi, and feels like you are eating a bowl of pasta even though its mostly ricotta cheese!



I repped you for posting this! My favorite dish at Jane in NYC is the toasted ricotta gnocchi in a white truffle cream sauce. It's even been featured on that My Favorite Thing show. Now I'm halfway there!


----------



## crayola box (Sep 3, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> My favorite dish at Jane in NYC is the toasted ricotta gnocchi in a white truffle cream sauce. It's even been featured on that My Favorite Thing show. Now I'm halfway there!



Thanks, glad it is useful to someone... just wanted to mention that I totally generalized the amounts in my post but for exact measurements Recipezaar has tons of variations. 
here is the Zuni version which I hear is delicious but i was a little intimidated to tackle - my guess would be it tastes closer to a restaurant version then mine: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Zuni-Ricotta-Gnocchi-241532

Oh, and I will totally be adding Jane to my list, I had previously only heard about it for brunch, thanks!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 4, 2009)

crayola box said:


> Thanks, glad it is useful to someone... just wanted to mention that I totally generalized the amounts in my post but for exact measurements Recipezaar has tons of variations.
> here is the Zuni version which I hear is delicious but i was a little intimidated to tackle - my guess would be it tastes closer to a restaurant version then mine: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Zuni-Ricotta-Gnocchi-241532
> 
> Oh, and I will totally be adding Jane to my list, I had previously only heard about it for brunch, thanks!



Enjoy Jane, I've had so many lovely dishes there, I don't think you can go wrong. 

And I'm definitely adding both versions to my recipe file. I use it infrequently, as my husband likes to do the cooking, but it's nice to have something in the wings that I'm looking forward to making!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's the recipe for the cauliflower from the Everyday pics thread.

1 head of fresh cauliflower, leaves and stem removed

1/4-1/2 cup of softened butter

1 and 1/2 teaspoon of seasoning salt

1/4 cup of grated or shredded parm cheese

That's the originally recipe..I also added 1 and 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder and a little pinch of red pepper flakes because I love them so much.

Rinse and pat dry the cauliflower. Smear the head with the softened butter. The amount you use will really depend on the size.

Sprinkle it with the seasoning salt, garlic, cheese and red pepper flakes.

Wrap loosely in aluminum foil and bake at 375 for an hour to and hour and 15 mins. 

Enjoy.

It was good. I'm not a fan of cooked cauliflower. It will be an acquired taste for me.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 13, 2009)

mmh this cauliflower sounds good, I am going to try it. I usually just cut it into florets, toss with olive oil S+P, and roast til nice and crispy and brown on the edges, but A different way to do it sounds awesome thanks!


----------



## MLadyJ (Sep 20, 2009)

I always thought that a low carb would be GREAT cuz I am a carnivore first last and always...well it's NOT. I am craving pasta and sourdough bread like crazy. I tell myself to get over it and sometimes I do listen! But somtimes not so much.

One thing I have discovered are roasted vegetaables..brussel spouts, broccoli, green beans, carrots and asparagus are some of the ones I've tried. They're really good. 

I really love this forum..there is so much support and tons of great ideas. Thanks to all who contribute here. I'm going to check out the shiratake noodles and the cauliflower "thing".


----------



## crayola box (Sep 20, 2009)

I sometimes have the same issue when I go through low carb phases- thought giving up the refined sugar and starches etc. would be easy and then find myself craving pasta. Thing is I don't even like pasta that much so i have come to the conclusion that its psychological not physiological- my brain jut wants this stuff because I told it that its off limits. Its because of this that I try to moderate rather then make it an all or nothing situation.


----------



## Friday (Sep 20, 2009)

I would never have lasted if I had been told to cut carbs entirely. Even just cutting most of the simple carbs was hard but the fact that I was told to convert to complex carbs was the saving factor. There really is no satisfactory replacement for a good old potato but I love nutty, grainy breads and brown rice. Whole grain pasta has gotten a lot better than it used to be too. Fortunately, sweets aren't a big issue for me.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Misty,
Came upon this site and I use it often and thought of you!

http://weight-watchers-points-recipes.blogspot.com/search/label/Low%20Carb%20Recipes


----------



## MLadyJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Brandi..thanks so much for that link..I sound several dishes that sound really good.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 28, 2009)

MLadyJ said:


> Brandi..thanks so much for that link..I sound several dishes that sound really good.



No problem!!! Let us know how they turn out!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2010)

Bumping this since I've been on the low carb prowl again.

Low carb "deep" dish pizza crust. This was super yummy!

4 ounces cream cheese, softened
2 eggs
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1/4 teaspoon oregano or 1/4 teaspoon italian seasoning
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
8 ounces Italian cheese blend or 8 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
In a medium bowl, whisk cream cheese until smooth and creamy.
Whisk in eggs until mixture is well-blended and smooth.
Add the Parmesan and seasonings, then stir in the 8 ounces of mozzarella until completely moistened.
Spread cheese mixture evenly in a well-greased 9"x13" glass baking dish or lightly greased and lined with parchment paper (see note below).
Bake at 375ºF for 20 to 25 minutes or until evenly browned, but not too dark; let cool completely on a wire rack.
When nearly cooled, take a spatula and carefully pry up the edges to loosen from pan.
Ease the spatula under the whole crust to loosen.
Keep crust in the pan; this makes it easier to remove the finished pizza later.
Refrigerate, uncovered, until shortly before serving time (this dries out the crust and makes it crisper).
I topped mine with pizza sauce, canadian bacon, sausage and pepperoini...plus my side with olives and mushrooms. Topped the whole thing with cheese and baked at 375 for 20 minutes. I would suggest cooking this in the morning and letting it sit in the fridge all day.

This was very yummy the next day..even cold!

I have 2 of these planned this weekend..maybe even a third. I'm going to do a breakfast one for my daily breakfast of course and then 2 for the hubs and I. One will give you 8 slices. I want to be able to take this to work the next day. It heats up beautifully.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2010)

Brandi said:


> Hey Misty,
> Came upon this site and I use it often and thought of you!
> 
> http://weight-watchers-points-recipes.blogspot.com/search/label/Low%20Carb%20Recipes



I'm not sure I ever saw this post. Thanks Brandi, if you are still around to see this


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 6, 2010)

Not exactly low carbs, but I discovered that both brown rice syrup and agave nectar (like a honey) are very low on the glycemic index...like 15 - 20. I haven't tried baking with them yet, but I've found them to be really helpful when I need a hit of sweetness on something. Brown rice syrup has sort of a caramel flavor to it...the agave is just straight up sweet.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2011)

Just when I thought I had nothing left to live for... I made the most AWESOME steak and onion low carb wraps today! I'm not even a good cook and I had been craving steak and onions for days now. I finally took the plunge and made them myself. One of those things that you can't really mess up. Not the lowest carbs out there but within the proper limit if done right. *faints* So good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Just posted this in response to what's going down in the Everyday Food Pics thread, but it belongs here moreso:
> 
> Believe it or not, you can use cauliflower to make a really good rice substitute...use a blender on some raw (fresh) cauliflower until it gets into rice sized bits. Then put in a dish with a little water, cover and microwave for a couple of minutes. Took me a bit of practice to get it the right texture but it works really well with curry, chilli etc - I served it to my family with some curry dolloped over it and most of them didnt even notice they werent eating white rice. Crazy, but true!





Cors said:


> You should check out Shirataki or konnyaku noodles! No carbs, extremely low cal and they are a decent pasta/noodle substitute. They should be available at health food stores or Japanese stores.
> 
> I also recommend the HungryGirl website. They are not a low-carb website, but they do offer good meal swaps and ideas.





MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks to everyone that's posted so far...I'm going to try the cauliflower tip and I found a recipe for a cauliflower pizza crust. I can't wait.





smithnwesson said:


> Just one word here. *BACON*
> 
> Bacon is no-carb.
> 
> ...




I found out this week that I am pre-diabetic and had to meet with a dietitian on Friday. 
I'm a bit confused now about the low-carbing because she warned me to also limit animal fats- because those can give me insulin spikes, too. 
Is it different as someone that is pre-diabetic than someone on insulin? (I have started taking metformin). I realize this isn't the health board but thought someone might have some input?


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chili is an excellent low-carb food as long as you don't add any macaroni to it. You can easily make chili vegetarian, just don't overly rely on beans. I like using eggplant for texture in stuff.

I would also say that gumbo, made with brown or wild rice, is not bad either. I use wild rice whenever I can simply because I like the flavor and texture better. Both chili and gumbo can be bulk-cooked and frozen for taking to work as leftovers. I do that a lot during the winter. Or you could omit the rice but I don't know for sure being a Northerner...isn't rice basically a requirement for gumbo?

Also here are some other ideas:

Bean soup (there must be some legumes that are lower in carbs than others...lentils perhaps?)

Chicken soup. Just make sure to buy lean chicken. I <3 Julia Child's chicken stock recipe. Make that, save the broth and chicken and some of the veggies, and cut up the chicken.

Also here:

http://www.all4naturalhealth.com/low-glycemic-food-list.html

They list barley as one of the lowest carbs on the GI, so you could do a veggie/barley soup also.

Fish they say is supposed to have healthy fats. I don't know about all the hype, but I do like salmon and tuna.

Egg whites are supposed to be healthier than egg yolk. Again I don't know about all the healthy food hype as they change everything every so often anyway. But eggs are protein and not carbs, so there you go.


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2011)

Gumbo is made with a lot of butter or oil and flour. The only way to make it low carb is to skip the roux and use a ton of okra as the thickener. 

I have discovered the awesomeness that is celery root puree. One cup of raw celery root has 7gm of carbs. I've made it the same way I'd make mashed potatoes and it's just so delicious.


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I found out this week that I am pre-diabetic and had to meet with a dietitian on Friday.
> I'm a bit confused now about the low-carbing because she warned me to also limit animal fats- because those can give me insulin spikes, too.
> Is it different as someone that is pre-diabetic than someone on insulin? (I have started taking metformin). I realize this isn't the health board but thought someone might have some input?



I am also pre-diabetic, but I don't need insulin. You still need to limit the amount of carbs you eat so you don't have spikes. If I eat too many carbs I feel icky. It was rather difficult to figure out what to eat at first, but after a while I got used to it. The nutritionist told me to stick to 45gm of carbs per meal. It works out to about 1/2 cup of cooked potatoes, rice, oatmeal. And two tblsp of cashew butter, jam, or something like that. Things like milk and cheese also have carbs. You just have to read the labels to estimate the amount you can eat. So for breakfast, for example, half a bagel with 2 tblsp of cream cheese is about 30 carbs. A 6oz container of honey flavored greek yogurt, plus the milk in a cup of coffee is about 37gm of carbs. carbs-information.com will give you the carb count for most foods.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 6, 2011)

olwen said:


> Gumbo is made with a lot of butter or oil and flour. The only way to make it low carb is to skip the roux and use a ton of okra as the thickener.



Interesting because I made a recipe I found online. It's just okra, tomatoes, seafood and rice. I also added some hot peppers to spice it up...was very tasty.


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Interesting because I made a recipe I found online. It's just okra, tomatoes, seafood and rice. I also added some hot peppers to spice it up...was very tasty.



Traditionally, gumbo starts with a roux (how dark it is varies. I like it golden brown), then you add onion, peppers, celery, okra, tomatoes and spices, then the protein and you eat it over rice, and sprinkle a bit of gumbo file on top. You can make it thick without the roux if you saute the okra in butter until it turns to mush before you add anything else. 

I'd love to see the recipe. Can you post a link?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

mmmm roux....I'd like to see that recipe too please!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

olwen said:


> I am also pre-diabetic, but I don't need insulin. You still need to limit the amount of carbs you eat so you don't have spikes. If I eat too many carbs I feel icky. It was rather difficult to figure out what to eat at first, but after a while I got used to it. The nutritionist told me to stick to 45gm of carbs per meal. It works out to about 1/2 cup of cooked potatoes, rice, oatmeal. And two tblsp of cashew butter, jam, or something like that. Things like milk and cheese also have carbs. You just have to read the labels to estimate the amount you can eat. So for breakfast, for example, half a bagel with 2 tblsp of cream cheese is about 30 carbs. A 6oz container of honey flavored greek yogurt, plus the milk in a cup of coffee is about 37gm of carbs. carbs-information.com will give you the carb count for most foods.



Thanks O. 
I don't require insulin either- the dr said metformin is good for us pre-diabetics, too. 
The dietician gave the 45 percent carb rule, too....but she broke it down over three meals. What am I supposed to eat for the snacks she mentioned?


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks O.
> I don't require insulin either- the dr said metformin is good for us pre-diabetics, too.
> The dietician gave the 45 percent carb rule, too....but she broke it down over three meals. What am I supposed to eat for the snacks she mentioned?



My nutritionist did the same thing with me and broke it down into meal suggestions. She said that if I feel like a snack to have 15 carbs worth of something like nuts. It amounts to a handful of nuts. I got sick of cashews after a while tho, and I got those mini packs of Smart Puffs, which are 19gm of carbs. I'm also drinking a lot more coffee since it's supposed to be a carb free thing. I've even bought a bag of potato chips and separated them into baggies. Some fruits are low carb too like melons and berries.


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 6, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks babe. I don't want to do an Atkin's type thing..and just eat hoards of meat. I want to try to do more veggies, etc.



bjksdfblaksdhfklsahf Atkins is NOT hoards of meat Alksdfasdfjsadfkj. 


Thats all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 7, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> bjksdfblaksdhfklsahf Atkins is NOT hoards of meat Alksdfasdfjsadfkj.
> 
> 
> Thats all.



It can be..especially on the first phase.

Caroline, the default carb amount for pre-diabetics seems to be 45 grams per meal. My suggestion is to get a meter and test. You may find that 45 is too high or not enough for you. Unfortunately, there's not a blanket answer since the disease effects everyone in such a different way.


BTW, I tried the shirataki noodles..bleck.


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 7, 2011)

You can even do Atkins as a vegetarian.

It can be loads of meat, sure, but it doesn't have to be. If you like meat, fine. I love meat...its the one food that my body physically craves. When I'm hungry, I need protein ASAP...all the potato chips/bread/pirates booty/fruit in the world will not satiate me, I need a chicken breast or some cheese. When I've done Atkins, I've had my share of meat but I get so tired of people equating atkins with bacon 24/7. Its just not the case. An omelette with veggies and cheese for breakfast, a ginormous salad with real salad dressing and shrimp, and a healthy portion of salmon with some veggies on the side for dinner...its not much more meat than the 'average' american, carb laden diet. 

Then again, I never limit myself on veggies when I low carb, to an extent...I'm not going to anguish over my salad having 3 extra carbs if it means I can sneak in some extra avocado (healthy fats) or a few sunflower seeds. Any kind of dietary change has to be something that keeps you interested enough to sustain it over the long term, and constantly depriving yourself of things just leads to a failed effort.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 7, 2011)

knottyknicky said:


> *snip*
> Then again, I never limit myself on veggies when I low carb, to an extent...*I'm not going to anguish over my salad having 3 extra carbs if it means I can sneak in some extra avocado (healthy fats) or a few sunflower seeds.* Any kind of dietary change has to be something that keeps you interested enough to sustain it over the long term, and constantly depriving yourself of things just leads to a failed effort.



That's great for you, but for some diabetics, 3 carbs can mean the difference between a normal reading and a huge spike...especially for me.

Not everyone follows a low carb diet for weight loss. However, it's great that people can adapt plans to fit their individual needs.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 7, 2011)

olwen said:


> Traditionally, gumbo starts with a roux (how dark it is varies. I like it golden brown), then you add onion, peppers, celery, okra, tomatoes and spices, then the protein and you eat it over rice, and sprinkle a bit of gumbo file on top. You can make it thick without the roux if you saute the okra in butter until it turns to mush before you add anything else.
> 
> I'd love to see the recipe. Can you post a link?



http://www.roadfood.com/Forums/Low-Carb-RouxLess-Okra-Gumbo-m174138.aspx

It was similar to this except I used a variety of seafood and no peanut oil. I also had to use frozen okra, we don't get the fresh stuff in MN. I did use a lot of shrimp, and added some dried red peppers, a creole seasoning mix, and Frank's hot sauce. I also used wild rice...I love wild rice. IIRC, it's supposedly lower on the GI too.

I did try making roux for my second ever batch of gumbo. Had to Google how to make roux. Used whole wheat flour since that was all I had on hand. Turned out ok but I had to add some olive oil so it didn't clump with the butter.


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> http://www.roadfood.com/Forums/Low-Carb-RouxLess-Okra-Gumbo-m174138.aspx
> 
> It was similar to this except I used a variety of seafood and no peanut oil. I also had to use frozen okra, we don't get the fresh stuff in MN. I did use a lot of shrimp, and added some dried red peppers, a creole seasoning mix, and Frank's hot sauce. I also used wild rice...I love wild rice. IIRC, it's supposedly lower on the GI too.
> 
> I did try making roux for my second ever batch of gumbo. Had to Google how to make roux. Used whole wheat flour since that was all *I had on hand. Turned out ok but I had to add some olive oil so it didn't clump with the butter.*



You did what?!? It is okay if it clumps a little bit. You need equal parts butter to equal parts flour. Or equal parts flour to equal parts oil. There is never a need to mix butter with oil. You just have to stir it continuously and watch it carefully so it doesn't burn. The second it's the color you want, add some veggies to it to make it stop turning dark. But using a roux will not give you a low carb gumbo. And a low carb gumbo wouldn't have a dark brown color since there is no roux. 

I've never had gumbo that mixed seafood with other meats. Least, that's not the way we do it in my family. My mother would be squicked out by that recipe. We usually do sausage (kielbasa or boudin) with chicken, OR shrimp, oysters and crabs together. I suppose one could add whatever one wanted to it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the snack suggestions O 

Misty, I read "normal range" on a diabetic meter- it's my A1C that put me into the "pre-diabetic" category.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 7, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks for the snack suggestions O
> 
> Misty, I read "normal range" on a diabetic meter- it's my A1C that put me into the "pre-diabetic" category.



If you take your numbers regularly, you'll probably discover that you have non-normal numbers sometimes. The A1C is a 3 month average.


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 7, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> That's great for you, but for some diabetics, 3 carbs can mean the difference between a normal reading and a huge spike...especially for me.
> 
> Not everyone follows a low carb diet for weight loss. However, it's great that people can adapt plans to fit their individual needs.



Editing because I got my posts crossed...I read someone else talking about 45 carbs a meal (not exactly low carb) and got it mixed up with your original post. 

Anyways, sure, 3 grams of carbs might make a huge difference to someone with blood sugar issues, though I never mentioned doing "atkins" for weight loss...I've done it for a variety of reasons (including controlling blood sugar levels). I never meant to imply that you or anyone else can play with your carbs, but it does sound like you might have a little more leeway than the typical atkins dieter if you're planning on going easy on the meat. I still stand by my point that you can do a totally vegetarian version of Atkins, if you're so inclined...but for you, you could certainly do it without eating loads of meat. I'm of the school of thought that meat just isn't as bad for us as we've been told, so it just kinda bugs me when people assume atkins or other low carb ways of eating are all meat, all the time. Sorry if I got a little jumpy, its a sore spot with me


----------



## knottyknicky (Feb 7, 2011)

Just to add...I dont know how many carbs you're planning on eating, but making sure you get enough protein/fat while doing a low carb diet is really important. You get your energy from fat and you need the high(er) amounts of protein to keep your body composition normal. Even if you don't go for meat, make sure you get plenty of protein by way of beans or tofu, etc.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

I think we should use this spot to post reviews of the low-carb products we try and either like or don't like..what do you think?

Maybe we can get SVS to change the title of the thread?


----------



## olwen (Feb 8, 2011)

Isn't there already a thread for that?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 8, 2011)

Chobani yogurts come in 6 oz. cups that are flavored or plain. The flavored are of course higher in carbs. They run about 18 - 20 carbs and 14 grams of protein which is great. They are awesome. The plain is also delicious and can be purchased in the individual cups or a larger size which can be portioned out. I like the plain with some honey. Just delish!! I also love the flavors. Try them out.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

This is my new love! Sorry, I can't find a better picture. I buy the one in the milk fridge. I've tried the other one off the shelf and it's ok too..but I seem to get a better deal this way!

Anyways, it has 1 carb per serving..tastes like Milk to me....I don't drink it..but do pour it on my cereal. It's great.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 8, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> This is my new love! Sorry, I can't find a better picture. I buy the one in the milk fridge. I've tried the other one off the shelf and it's ok too..but I seem to get a better deal this way!
> 
> Anyways, it has 1 carb per serving..tastes like Milk to me....I don't drink it..but do pour it on my cereal. It's great.


I just had it poured over sliced strawberries.


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been meaning to try both almond milk and rice milk. Maybe I'll buy a small container of each this weekend. Soy milk makes me throw up so I won't be having that.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> I have been meaning to try both almond milk and rice milk. Maybe I'll buy a small container of each this weekend. Soy milk makes me throw up so I won't be having that.



I haven't tried rice milk, but I really was impressed with the almond milk!


----------



## crayola box (Feb 9, 2011)

I love almond milk, haven't tried rice milk b/c it isn't very nutritious, but it is easy to digest for anyone who is looking for that type of thing...

Agree- Chobani= yummy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> Isn't there already a thread for that?



Where is it? I've never seen one. Seems like a seperate thread would be a little redundant but I'd love to see it if it exists. Maybe the two can be combined.

ETA: also if anyone could help me with this one. What's the deal with tapioca? Some low carb recipes that I've encountered usually require tapioca to thicken sauces and broth. Is tapioca low carb or is it simply lower in carbs than using flour?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> ETA: also if anyone could help me with this one. What's the deal with tapioca? Some low carb recipes that I've encountered usually require tapioca to thicken sauces and broth. Is tapioca low carb or is it simply lower in carbs than using flour?



I have never seen tapioca in recipes. I know a lot of recipes I see or watch on youtbe call for xanthum gum to use a thickner. 

I haven't tried it yet...because I still use just a little corn starch and water. It really doesn't add too many carbs.

Maybe someone will know!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have never seen tapioca in recipes. I know a lot of recipes I see or watch on youtbe call for xanthum gum to use a thickner.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet...because I still use just a little corn starch and water. It really doesn't add too many carbs.
> 
> Maybe someone will know!


Tapioca starch is NOT low in carbs. I'm not posting nutrional info because for some reason it varies by brand so I doubt it's accurate.

It's very similar to corn starch as far as consistancy. I have used it in the past but to me it's not worth it. I use corn starch or flour to thicken all the time.


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Where is it? I've never seen one. Seems like a seperate thread would be a little redundant but I'd love to see it if it exists. Maybe the two can be combined.
> 
> ETA: also if anyone could help me with this one. What's the deal with tapioca? Some low carb recipes that I've encountered usually require tapioca to thicken sauces and broth. Is tapioca low carb or is it simply lower in carbs than using flour?



If no one else can find it, then I must be thinking of something else. 

Tapioca flour is a fair substitute for wheat flour in gluten free recipes, but it has to be combined with some other kind of flour. It's made from the yuca plant. I like mashed yuca, fried yuca, or yuca pastelitos, but tapioca pudding, those tapioca balls in bubble milk tea, just yuk. It's a texture thing for me. You can buy tapioca flour in the same place you'd find rice flour, potato flour, flax seed flour, etc. I've never used it to thicken sauces. I always end up using actual rice as a thickener, or I end up making some kind of wine reduction, especially for pork chops. Yum.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the replies about the tapioca. It didn't seem very carb reducing but I've seen it listed in so many low carb recipes I wondered if maybe someone knew something I didn't know.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't believe I've somehow overlooked this thread since 2009! I'm glad I found it. 

My contribution:

Low-carbing is all about avoiding pre-packaged, heavily processed foods (which are chock-full of "mystery ingredients") and going for fresh,whole foods. Most of the time, you will have to cook from "scratch", but I feel it is the best way to go for my health. 

I have several recipe books that are my "go-to" for low-carb cooking. Since several of you have mentioned that you need to watch carb counts, I recommend this book: "Low-Carb Dieting for Dummies". The book is written with a slant for weight-loss, but provides loads of information, including carb counts. It was written by Katherine B Chauncey, Associate Professor & Director of Nutrition, Texas Tech Medical Center. She gives loads of sensible advice and it is very easy to understand (I love the "Dummies" books). There are also recipes in the book. Our favorite recipes in this book are: "Hearty Vegetable Soup", "Marilyn's Orange-Pineapple Delight", and "Eggplant Casserole". Perhaps the information will be helpful for you all.

My favorite cookbooks are: "Extreme Lo-Carb Cuisine" and "Extreme Lo-Carb Meals On The Go" by Sharron Long. "The Complete Idiot's Guide to: Quick & Easy Low-Carb Meals" by Tod Dimmick and "500 Low Carb Recipes" by Dana Carpenter.

The cookbooks by Sharron Long, for the most part, are my favorites because she uses common ingredients found in most grocery stores or health food stores. She also provides reduced fat variations with most of her recipes. She even has a recipe for making your own almond milk (if you are that industrious - ha)! She uses arrowroot powder as a thickener in soups and sauces. If you are soy sensitive, however, it would be best to stick with the Complete Idiot's Guide book for baked goods, since he has recipes that can use Low-Carb bake mix or Whole Wheat flour. 

Another note: I highly recommend McNut Oil (macadamia nut oil from Australia) for cooking oil. It is the best mono-unsaturated oil in the market. I found out about this while reading "The Hampton's Diet" by Dr. Pescatore.

I hope this information helps!


----------



## olwen (Feb 12, 2011)

I just realized the dinner I made tonight was low carb, but probably not low cholesterol.

Meatballs: 1 egg, scallions, garlic, salt, pepper, thyme, oregano, cumin 1/2 cup gluten free bread crumbs for a pound and a half of 80% lean ground beef (bread crumbs can be omitted) in tomato sauce: 1can low sodium chicken broth, about 1/2 cup white wine, 1 can diced tomatoes, tomato paste (water can be substituted for white wine), oregano, thyme, salt, pepper, garlic, cumin

mixed greens and okra, sauteed in about a tablespoon of bacon grease I saved from breakfast, garlic, salt, pepper

steamed broccoli 

white rice (I ate about 1/2 cup)

I'm guessing that between the white wine, bread crumbs, and rice there were probably more than 45 carbs. 

For breakfast I had poached eggs topped with a sprinkling of grated parmesan, scallions, salt, pepper, 1/2 grapefruit, 1 and a half buscuits with butter, bacon, coffee.

I also made chai cupcakes, but I haven't eaten one yet. I try to wait an hour or two after eating dinner before I have something sweet. It was my first time trying that flavor and everyone else said they do taste like chai, so I can't wait till the next hour is up so I can have one.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2011)

Olwen - Just commenting on waiting an hour or two after dinner before eating sweets...I've read a few books on the glycemic index that indicates that it is better to eat sweets no later than 30 minutes after your meal to avoid blood sugar spikes. I just wanted to add this bit of info. I'm sure Misty and other diabetics may have more up-to-date information on this.

By-the-way ...your meals sound like they are very tasty. :eat2:


----------



## olwen (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for that punkin. I suppose I should learn more about the glycemic index. The nutritionist gave me reading material about managing diabetes and a booklet that had carb counts of common foods which wasn't very helpful. I got a copy of diabetes for dummies and didn't finish reading it, so I will now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted everyone to know that Applebees has a new part on their menu with meals "550 calories and under". The carbs are listed below on some of the selections for anyone interested. 



> Unbelievably Great Tasting & UNDER 550 Calories - includes sides
> 
> Asiago Peppercorn Steak (390 cal/14g fat/5g fiber/26g carbs/43g protein/1520mg sodium/6g saturated fat) 10 (8.5)
> 
> ...



Please PM me if anyone wants a link to this site that lists the breakdown for menu items in many popular chain restaurants


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 14, 2011)

Now I wish there was an Applebee's in Abilene! Sigh!

I do recall, that several year's back, TGIFriday's had Atkins friendly dishes on their menu. I ordered the salmon dinner and the cheesecake dessert. Both were very yummy!

The books I mentioned above also had tips for eating low carb at restaurants and buffets.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 2, 2011)

" Low-carbing is all about avoiding pre-packaged, heavily processed foods (which are chock-full of "mystery ingredients") and going for fresh,whole foods. Most of the time, you will have to cook from "scratch", but I feel it is the best way to go for my health. "

I totally agree with you here. I'm having to pay a lot more attention to carbohydrates and the glycemic index when it comes to food choices now, and it's just easier to work with whole foods most of the time. 

My rule of thumb when it comes to packaged and processed foods is to read the ingredient label. If the ingredients listed are things I would use in my own kitchen to prepare that food, then it's fine. But if there are all kinds of mystery ingredients and stuff that really shouldn't be in there, I leave it on the shelf.

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 3, 2011)

Made Turnips Au Gratin tonight..OMG so good. Have to try a different cheese this time..it was too greasy!







I like my cheese dark :blush:


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 4, 2011)

that looks so good, I made fake mac and cheese with cauliflower the other day that came out good.....




MisticalMisty said:


> Made Turnips Au Gratin tonight..OMG so good. Have to try a different cheese this time..it was too greasy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks denise!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally found diet rite. It's sweetened with splenda, 0 calories, 0 carbs, and 0 sodium. They only had the tangerine flavor and it tasted just like a clementine.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 5, 2011)

This morning I pinched back my basil plants because they were starting to grow more spindly than bushy, and trimmed the ends of some long shoots off of one of my oregano plants while I was at it. 

I wanted to use them to make a simple tomato sauce but had no clue what, aside from pasta, to eat it with. I wound up making a little bit of tomato sauce, and taking some all-meat meatballs I had made and froze, defrosted them, sliced them up and put them in a single layer in the bottom of a little casserole dish, brushed some of the tomato sauce on top of them, and sprinkled shredded cheese on top and baked it until it was all nice and bubbly and browned. 

It was more meat and cheese than I'm used to, but it tasted awesome. I'm thinking next time I could add a layer of sliced zucchini, or even use it to stuff hollowed out zucchinis with and it would be more balanced and more of a meal than a snack.

Tracy


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 5, 2011)

Spaghetti squash can be a good idea for getting a similar feeling to eating actual pasta. I've also been known to just make it extra thick and chunky with vegetables and eat it out of a bowl like stew. 

I'm weird like that though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted but you can substitute thinly sliced eggplant and zucchini for lasagna noodles. It takes a longer time to bake. (like 45-75 minutes depending on how thing it is sliced) It doesn't taste exactly like lasagna but it really does nip my cravings for it in the bud. De-skin the eggplant before doing this because the skin can be tough. The servings of lasagna are typically a little more juicy too. But then again i make it with tofu instead of ricotta and it's loaded with veggies which makes more juiciness


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> that looks so good, I made fake mac and cheese with cauliflower the other day that came out good.....



Do you make it just like regular mac n cheese but just used steamed cauliflower instead?

And where is the recipe for Turnip Au Gratin, Misty?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you make it just like regular mac n cheese but just used steamed cauliflower instead?
> 
> And where is the recipe for Turnip Au Gratin, Misty?



I made a white sauce starting with 1/4 cup butter and a 1/4 cup flour. Add 2 cups of milk, salt and pepper to taste. Add in about 2 cups of the cheese of your choosing. **I wouldn't use the pre-shredded cheese..it will make it greasy**

I always add a little garlic..maybe 1 tsp and a couple of slices of bacon crumbled.

The most important part is to peel the turnips..I used 4 small ones and sliced them really thin and nuke them for about 2 mintues.

Layer like you would a lasagna...in a small pan...cheese sauce on the bottom, layer of turnips, etc. I then add some shredded cheese on top.

Cook in a 350 oven for about 20 minutes.

This makes about 4 servings..so the flour works out to be about 5 carbs per serving.


You could just substitute turnips for potatoes in your favorite scalloped potato/potatoes au gratin recipe.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2011)

We found the white grape and the red raspberry diet rite. It's really good and I love how it has no sodium.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I made a white sauce starting with 1/4 cup butter and a 1/4 cup flour. Add 2 cups of milk, salt and pepper to taste. Add in about 2 cups of the cheese of your choosing. **I wouldn't use the pre-shredded cheese..it will make it greasy**
> 
> I always add a little garlic..maybe 1 tsp and a couple of slices of bacon crumbled.
> 
> ...



Oooooo nice- thanks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the recipe for "Fake-Aroni and Cheese Casserole" from Sharron Long's cookbook "Extreme Lo-Carb Cuisine":

1 1/2 cups sour cream
2 eggs
1 1/4 cups cheese, shredded (we used Colby/Jack)
1/4 tsp. Paprika
1 1/2 Tablespoons minced onion, dried
1 tsp. seasoning salt
1/4 tsp. lemon pepper
1 pound cauliflower, chopped into 1/2' pieces (approx. 5 cups, either fresh or frozen)
1 pound beef franks, cut into bite-sized pieces
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
Cooking oil spray

1. In a large mixing bowl, stir together the sour cream, eggs, cheese, and spices (except the parsley). Mix thoroughly with a wire whisk, if available. Stir the cauliflower and franks into the cheese mixture.
2. Spray a 9"X13"X2" pan with cooking oil spray (we used a glass dish) and pour the cauliflower and cheese mixture into the pan. Spread the mixture evenly and sprinkle it with the parsley flakes. Bake at 350 degrees F for about 25 to 35 minutes, or until it is bubbly and golden.

Serves: 6 Carbs - 8 grams - Effective carb count - 6 grams. Protein - 18 grams. Fat 38 grams - Calories 440.

Reduced Fat Variation: Use chicken hot dogs, low-fat sour cream and reduced fat cheese. Carbs: 12 grams - Effective Carb Count - 10 grams. Protein - 19 grams. Fat - 18 grams. Calories 284.

We used the original recipe. Next time - we'll try reducing the fat by using low-fat sour cream and low-fat cheese. If you use the Beef Franks, I recommend you go for a quality brand Frank and make sure they are 100% All Beef (no fillers).


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw this recipe this morning posted on my favorite fat free vegan blog. (i'm subscribed on facebook) I saw the recipe and thought of this thread. I figure if you're comfortable with cooking, you could doctor it up with the things you like in it. But i liked the concept of trying to use thinly sliced cabbage in place of noodles in a chick'n noodle soup. It's a good jumping off place kind of recipe if you're not into vegan food.
http://networkedblogs.com/faO0x
I love her photos on this site.. It's total food porn


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll post the recipe tomorrow, it's in my recipe box so I'll dig it out first thing in the moring....and yes, I do use steamed cauliflower...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you make it just like regular mac n cheese but just used steamed cauliflower instead?
> 
> And where is the recipe for Turnip Au Gratin, Misty?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is the Creamy Lemon Chicken recipe, as requested by GEF:

1 - 3 pound chicken, cut up (we used chicken breasts instead)
Seasoning salt, to taste
1 teaspoon of lemon zest
1/4 mushrooms sliced
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup cream
1 cup of sour cream
1/4 cup of chicken stock (broth)

1. Place the chicken into a large 9"X13" baking dish. Sprinkle with seasoning salt and the lemon zest.

2. In a medium frying pan over medium heat, cook the sliced mushroom in butter until they are softened, about 5 minutes. Cool slightly, about 3 minutes.

3. In a mixing bowl, using a wire whisk, thoroughly combine the cream and sour cream. Add the chicken broth and cooked mushrooms, mixing thoroughly. Spread all of the sauce over the chicken, so that the chicken is completely covered.

4. Bake 2 hours (less if you are using boned, skinned chicken breasts - we baked for about 1 hour - depends on size of chicken breasts. The recipe says for 1 hour for bone in breasts.) at 350 degrees F. To serve, place excess sauce in a small serving dish and use as a gravy over the chicken and your choice of veggie.

Serves: 8. Carbs - 3 grams. Effective carb count - 2 grams. Protein - 18 grams. Fat - 31 grams. Calories: 363

Reduced Fat Variation: Cook the mushrooms in about 2 tablespoons of Chicken Broth instead of the butter. Use canned skim milk and low fat sour cream. Carbs - 6 grams. Effective Carb Count - 5 grams. Protein: 20 grams. Fat - 15 grams. Calories - 238.

Enjoy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds good Ella!

I put Divinci Strawberry Syrup in my Almond Milk last night...was very good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Ella!


----------



## olwen (Mar 9, 2011)

My dinner tonight was braised lamb shanks: water, worcestershire, chicken stock, garlic, salt, pepper. Put the shanks in a pot, cover them with the water and chicken stock and spices. Cook for about two or three hours. (These were made yesterday actually).

Sauteed veggies: sesamie oil (about 2 tblsp), zucchini, eggplant, yellow squash, onion, red pepper yellow pepper (bias cut), onion (julienned), salt, red pepper flakes, garlic. 

For the carb, I just had a slice of challah bread. Should be about 15-17 gm carbs.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been trying to warm up to 80% Cocoa Dark Chocolate, but it is way too dry for my tastes (I always end up slathering it with All Natural Peanut Butter from Smucker's). So I've been trying out different versions of low carb chocolate. I've finally found one that I really like. It is a bit pricey (2.99 for a 1.8 oz. bar), but just a couple of bites (about 1/2 the bar) gets me past my chocolate cravings. The one I've tried is "Chocoperfection" Raspberry Dark Chocolate. Here's the stats: 2g Net Carbs 12g Fiber, Naturally Sugar Free, Gluten Free, 60% Cocoa. It is sweetened with Oligofructose and erythritol. I am happy to report that these sweeteners did not give me any problems like sugar alcohols usually do. They are on the web here.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 10, 2011)

This is from Linda's Low Carb, a great site with a wealth of low carb recipes....



MOCKAFONI & CHEESE 
16 ounce bag frozen cauliflower 
4 ounces cream cheese 
2 tablespoons heavy cream or low carb milk 
4 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded 
2 green onions, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon minced chives, optional 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, or to taste 
2 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded 

Cook the cauliflower until tender; drain well. In a 1 1/2 quart casserole; soften the cream cheese in the microwave about 30-40 seconds on HIGH. Whisk in the cream until smooth, then stir in 4 ounces cheddar cheese. Microwave on MEDIUM about 2-3 minutes or until the cheese is melted. Stir well until creamy and smooth, microwaving a little longer if necessary. Stir in the green onions, chives, salt and pepper. Add the cauliflower and gently fold into the cheese sauce to coat well. Adjust the seasonings if needed. Top with the remaining 2 ounces cheese and bake at 350º for 35 minutes, until bubbly and brown on top. 

Makes 4-6 servings 
Can be frozen 

Per 1/4 Recipe: 326 Calories; 27g Fat; 15g Protein; 8g Carbohydrate; 3g Dietary Fiber; 5g Net Carbs 
Per 1/6 Recipe: 217 Calories; 18g Fat; 10g Protein; 5g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 3g Net Carbs


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 13, 2011)

Low Carb Pizza Crust

The original recipe will make a crust to fit a 9 x 13 pan. I doubled the recipe to fit onto a large sheet pan to get more meals out of it.

Original recipe:

4 oz cream cheese softened
2 eggs
1/4 cup grated parmesean cheese
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp italian seasoning
8 oz shredded mozzerella

Preheat oven to 375. Spray pan with cooking spray. In large bowl, wisk cream cheese until smooth. Add eggs and whisk until combined. Add garlic powder, italian seasoning and parm. Whisk until combined and then add mozzerella cheese. Stir until all the cheese is coated. Spread a thin layer of the mixture onto pan. Bake uncovered for 20-25 minutes.

Once it cooled, I flipped it over so that the browned crust was on the bottom. I then added our favorite pizza toppings and cooked for another 20 minutes. I would suggest that after flipping you bake for about 10 more minutes..cool and then add your toppings!

It will be a little salty, so don't add any salt. 









Flipped






Topped






Baked






This is really good and only has 6 carbs per serving I believe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy Meat Lovers Pizza, Batman!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Holy Meat Lovers Pizza, Batman!



yeah..we are definitely meat eaters here..lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty!

Wow, fantastic pictures and the pizzas look delicious. I can't wait to try out the recipe. I'll probably top mine with mushrooms, pepperoni and more cheese!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, those pizzas look great!

I don't really cook low carb but I do try to cook with few "white" foods so we avoid white pasta, white rice, stuff like that. I like the newer whole grain pastas. They're pretty darn good. And I have a friend who's gluten intolerant so I'm cooking more with rice pasta, and this ain't your mama's rice pasta -- it's way tastier, unless you overcook it, in which case you're screwed!

But anyway, I just wanted to put in a little plug for truvia, the new zero calorie sweetener. It's really quite good, and you can even bake with it! I've had stevia before and I thought it tasted dreadful but I got a box of packets of truvia and I like it a lot. I've been on a berry binge lately and have been eating berries over greek yogurt with a little truvia sprinkled over it and it's delish.

Also, if you're kind of ho hum about veggies, if you roast them it totally kicks the flavor up a notch. All you need to do is throw a little olive oil over them, salt and pepper them and roast them at 350 until they're caramelized and the taste change is divine. Then, per Ina Garten's suggestion, I've thrown leftovers in a pan with some chicken stock and used an immersion blender and made soup. SOOOOOOOO good. Depending on which veggies you choose it can be pretty low carb.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> This is from Linda's Low Carb, a great site with a wealth of low carb recipes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OoOoOoOOo Thank you for this! I owe you rep Lady :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 13, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> Misty!
> 
> Wow, fantastic pictures and the pizzas look delicious. I can't wait to try out the recipe. I'll probably top mine with mushrooms, pepperoni and more cheese!





Miss Vickie said:


> Wow, those pizzas look great!
> 
> I don't really cook low carb but I do try to cook with few "white" foods so we avoid white pasta, white rice, stuff like that. I like the newer whole grain pastas. They're pretty darn good. And I have a friend who's gluten intolerant so I'm cooking more with rice pasta, and this ain't your mama's rice pasta -- it's way tastier, unless you overcook it, in which case you're screwed!
> 
> *snipped*



Thanks Ladies!

Vickie, is the rice pasta higher in carbs than the whole grain pasta?


----------



## olwen (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty, I know you've asked Vickie, but since I have a mild gluten intolerance and am used to cooking with rice pasta, I thought I'd answer.

Rice noodles are about 22g per dry oz. Whole wheat pasta is about 37g per dry oz, Quinoa pasta is about 27g per dry oz. 

Rice noodles come in different varieties like wheat pasta, but generally cook faster and if you over cook them they turn to mush. It happens quickly so you have to really watch the pot. I am particular to mai fun noodles, which you can get at whole foods or trader joes. You don't have to cook them long. Three minutes in hot water (turned off) and then you can stir fry them in a pan with veggies and meat. 

When making soup, add the noodles last. If you have leftovers the noodles will just be really mushy the next day, so if I want noodles in my soup. I cook them separately and add them before I eat it. 

When making spagetti, quinoa pasta is better since the consistency and texture is closer to wheat pasta than brown rice pasta (which is also totally different from asian rice noodles), which depending on the brand either turns out dry and undercooked even if you cook it for 15 minutes or becomes mush. I still haven't figured out how to get brown rice pasta to come out right, so I just don't eat it. Quinoa pasta is also good for making dishes like mac and cheese since there are often different shapes to choose from.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Olwen! I definitely need to check it out!


----------



## olwen (Mar 13, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Olwen! I definitely need to check it out!



You're welcome. 

Another rice product I just remembered is rice paper for cooking. It comes in thin dry sheets that you have to soak in water, then you can roll it up like an eggroll. It's kinda see thru, so you have to think of presentation when you cook it. so, I like to julienne whatever blanched veggies I put in it. You can also fill it with meat. I haven't tried to fry them yet, but I'm sure you could. And you can dip them in some kind of sauce.

If you get the really large rice skins, you can make like, a wrap sandwich out of them too. Also good.


----------



## crayola box (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooh yes the rice paper is great, I do summer rolls with carrot, cucumber, lettuce, avocado and some sort of protein. It has such a refreshing taste!

What brand of brown rice pasta are you having trouble with b/c I LOVE it. The one I use tastes exactly like regular white pasta.

Re: roasting- roasted cooled parsnips taste like candy :eat2:


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Ooh yes the rice paper is great, I do summer rolls with carrot, cucumber, lettuce, avocado and some sort of protein. It has such a refreshing taste!
> 
> What brand of brown rice pasta are you having trouble with b/c I LOVE it. The one I use tastes exactly like regular white pasta.
> 
> Re: roasting- roasted cooled parsnips taste like candy :eat2:



I've tried different brands of brown rice pasta and none of it seems to have a texture I like. I just stick to quinoa pasta when I want something like spaghetti.


----------



## crayola box (Mar 14, 2011)

I like quinoa pasta ok, but it never seems to cook past al-dente...though I guess that's supposed to be a good thing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2011)

Made mashed cauliflower and chicken with a mushroom/mustard sauce

You can find the picture here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1684993&postcount=2971

*Mashed Cauliflower*

1 16 oz bag frozen cauliflower or 1 large head core removed and cut into small pieces
2-3 cups of Chicken Broth-enough to cover the top of the cauliflower about 1 inch
salt and pepper
2-4 oz of cream cheese
1 tbsp butter

Combine first 3 ingredients into a pot. Bring to boil and cover. Cook until tender..around 15 minutes. When tender, drain and add to a food processor. Add butter and 2 ounces of cream cheese. Pulse until combined. Taste for seasonings and for consistency. If it's too tight, you can add more cream cheese or a little splash of cream or milk. 

*Mushroom and mustard sauce*

1lb sliced mushrooms
1/2 small yellow onion finely diced
2 tbsp butter
2 tbsps Chicken Broth 
2-3 tbsp stone ground mustard *dijion or spicy brown would probably work*
1 cup heavy cream
salt and pepper

After cooking your protein, remove from pain and add butter. Sautee mushrooms and onions until softened and browned. Remove from pan and deglaze with chicken broth *you could probably use wine..I hate the taste of it so I don't cook with it* Add mustard and whisk until combined. Stir in heavy cream and bring to a small simmer. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add mushroom and onion mixture. Add in your protein and coat both sides.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up 5 new cookbooks at Half Priced Books today. one is a slow cooker cook book and I've literally flagged 15 or 20 recipes..really excited about that one.

Two other books are recipes that are 10 carbs or less. I'll definitely be trying them and posting them!

Yay for a boost to get started again!


----------



## Cynthia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know whether to put this in "What Are You Eating" or this thread. Tonight was a winning experiment ... Italian-cut green beans sauteed with toasted sesame oil and minced garlic, tossed at the last minute with arugula, and topped with toasted pecans, almonds, and a smattering of blue cheese crumbles.

It was lovely, quick, AND delicious!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> I don't know whether to put this in "What Are You Eating" or this thread. Tonight was a winning experiment ... Italian-cut green beans sauteed with toasted sesame oil and minced garlic, tossed at the last minute with arugula, and topped with toasted pecans, almonds, and a smattering of blue cheese crumbles.
> 
> It was lovely, quick, AND delicious!



that sounds amazing!


----------



## olwen (Mar 15, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> I don't know whether to put this in "What Are You Eating" or this thread. Tonight was a winning experiment ... Italian-cut green beans sauteed with toasted sesame oil and minced garlic, tossed at the last minute with arugula, and topped with toasted pecans, almonds, and a smattering of blue cheese crumbles.
> 
> It was lovely, quick, AND delicious!



That does sound good. Were the almonds sliced and pecans broken up or were they both left whole?


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Chorizo & Greens*

Get a large frying pan. Use a bit of cooking oil, and add the greens and a pound of ground chorizo.

I added a spoonful of minced garlic, as well as some diced onions and a handful of dried hot peppers and some salt to taste. 

Basically just fry it up until your meat is done. I also added a little beer for flavor, but you can always omit that if you want to or use some kind of broth instead.

This will be really spicy, depending on what kind of peppers you use and how many. 

If you don't like collard greens, you could always substitute spinach or some other leafy green.


----------



## Cynthia (Mar 16, 2011)

olwen said:


> That does sound good. Were the almonds sliced and pecans broken up or were they both left whole?



They were already sliced and broken up -- couldn't have been easier.


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 22, 2011)

I forget if I've posted this before (old age is coming on fast). I was reading about a "new" pasta.. ".Dreamfield" They make different shapes but they have only 5 grams of digestible carbs. I talked to the nutritionist and she said they have patented a process that allows carbs to p[ass thru your system undigested. I was really skeptical...cuz I really love pasta. This stuff is REALLY good. Just be careful not to overcook it. I couldn't tell the difference between it and any whole grain or regualr old pasta. Didn't seem to effect my blood sugar.


----------



## crayola box (Mar 23, 2011)

I like dream fields too, closest taste/texture to white pasta.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 23, 2011)

" I forget if I've posted this before (old age is coming on fast). I was reading about a "new" pasta.. ".Dreamfield" They make different shapes but they have only 5 grams of digestible carbs. "

I bought some of this stuff, and liked it SO much better than any whole grain pasta I have ever tried. It just seems too good to be true though. I have heard that for some people it does cause a blood sugar spike (although that may have more to do with the sauce they are eating with it). So, I'm only having it occasionally until I go back to my endo. doctor and can get some more glucose test strips and see for myself exactly how it affects me. I was never really a pasta fiend, but it'd be nice to be able to have spaghetti, pasta salad, and even soup with pasta more often without having to plan my entire day's worth of meals and snacks around it. KWIM?

Tracy


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 23, 2011)

I just had to post this recipe, I made it tonight for myself and thought it would last a few days but my husband tried it and it's almost gone...lol. It is soooooo good. I made it with the seasoning mix instead of the onion soup to save on the carbs.......enjoy!!!!

WHITE CASTLE HAMBURGER PIE 
1 pound ground beef 
1 packet onion soup mix or seasoning mixture (see recipe below) 
2 eggs 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
8 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded 
Salt and pepper, to taste 

Brown the hamburger with about half of the onion soup mix or seasoning mixture below *; drain the fat and season to taste with salt and pepper. Stir in the remaining soup mix or seasoning mixture and put the meat in a greased 9-10 inch pie plate. Stir in half of the cheese, then top with the remaining cheese. Whisk the eggs, mayonnaise, cream and a dash of pepper well; pour evenly over the meat. Bake at 350º for 30-35 minutes. Let stand 10 minutes before serving. 

Makes 6-8 servings 
Can be frozen 

* If you're wondering why I only mix half of the soup mix with the meat while cooking, then stir the rest in later, that's so it will flavor it a bit, but you won't lose most of the flavoring with the grease that's drained off. 

Serving Suggestion: For a true White Castle experience, top each serving with dill pickles and mustard. Or, make a sauce of dill pickle relish and mustard. 

Per 1/6 Pie: 490 Calories; 41g Fat; 25g Protein; 5g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 4g Net Carbs 
Per 1/8 Pie: 368 Calories; 31g Fat; 19g Protein; 4g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 3g Net Carbs 

SEASONING MIXTURE: 
If you'd like to save a few carbs, you can use onion powder and dry minced onions in place of the onion soup mix, which has 16 carbs per packet. I used a mixture of 2 teaspoons toasted onion powder (available from Penzeys, or use regular onion powder) and 1 tablespoon dry minced onion. I also sprinkled a little onion powder in with the egg/mayonnaise mixture. The carb count for the recipe made this way is: 

Per 1/6 Pie: 476 Calories; 41g Fat; 24g Protein; 3g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 2.5g Net Carbs 
Per 1/8 Pie: 357 Calories; 31g Fat; 18g Protein; 2g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 1.5g Net Carbs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooo, Denise, this recipe looks scrumptious. I'll have to give it a try! :eat2:


----------



## olwen (Mar 24, 2011)

I just noticed there are a lot of recipes for casseroles in this thread. LOL I never make casseroles. I'm gonna try some of these tho.

Monday, I was craving mango and a burger so I thought why not top a Burger with mango salsa. The recipe for the salsa is here: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1643,134180-253197,00.html I omitted the olive oil and it was still good.

1 mango is about 34gm carbs. This recipe serves 8, which works out to about 4gm carbs per serving. 

So, I topped a buger (no bun) with melted monteray jack cheese - less than 3gm carbs and the mango salsa and paired it with an arugula and diced mozzeralla salad (also less than 3gm carbs) with a lime juice vinaigrette. Total carbs: 4 to 10gm.

Of course it's thursday and I'm still eating mango salsa. LOL. Yesterday I ate the salsa with some ribs I picked up from the chinese food place down the street, and today I realized I still had some ground beef left in the fridge and just threw it in a pan and cooked it with some scallions, italian herbs and vermouth. And I still had some mozzeralla cheese left, so I put that in the salsa and ate it all together. It wasn't bad, although the ground beef overwhelmed the mozzerella, and I couldn't really taste it. The mozzerella is pretty good in the mango salsa tho. I will probably eat the salsa like that tomorrow with rice crackers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2011)

found a new ice cream today called Artic Zero. We picked up the chocolate/peanut butter one and for a 1/2 cup its only 4 net carbs. If you are a chocolate lover..you will probably love it. I am not a huge chocolate fan and was hoping to taste more peanut butter, but sadly..that was not to be.

Here is the website if you want to check out their info!

http://www.myarcticzero.com/

BTW...I found it at Sprouts...not sure if it would be at Whole Foods or not!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> found a new ice cream today called Artic Zero. We picked up the chocolate/peanut butter one and for a 1/2 cup its only 4 net carbs. If you are a chocolate lover..you will probably love it. I am not a huge chocolate fan and was hoping to taste more peanut butter, but sadly..that was not to be.
> 
> Here is the website if you want to check out their info!
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention that a whole pint is less than 20 carbs.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 26, 2011)

I decided this summer to have some low carb ice cream each night, I'm getting sick of sugar free jello, I hope they have this in my area, if not, I'm sure I'll find some kind of low carb ice cream, I can't wait, now the challenge will be to only eat a half a cup....edited to add, they do have it at Whole Foods in my area so I'll be buying some this week.....





MisticalMisty said:


> found a new ice cream today called Artic Zero. We picked up the chocolate/peanut butter one and for a 1/2 cup its only 4 net carbs. If you are a chocolate lover..you will probably love it. I am not a huge chocolate fan and was hoping to taste more peanut butter, but sadly..that was not to be.
> 
> Here is the website if you want to check out their info!
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> I decided this summer to have some low carb ice cream each night, I'm getting sick of sugar free jello, I hope they have this in my area, if not, I'm sure I'll find some kind of low carb ice cream, I can't wait, now the challenge will be to only eat a half a cup....edited to add, they do have it at Whole Foods in my area so I'll be buying some this week.....



Please let me know if you try a different flavor. I would love to know how something else tastes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2011)

I will be adding ArticZero to my look for list. Several years back, Blue Bunny brand made a low carb Peanut butter Fudge ice cream. Sadly, I haven't been able to find any in years.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> I will be adding ArticZero to my look for list. Several years back, Blue Bunny brand made a low carb Peanut butter Fudge ice cream. Sadly, I haven't been able to find any in years.



I remember that..it was called bunny tracks I think..they also made a yogurt sweetened with splenda and I have only found it one place since.


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

This stuff only has 10 grams of carbs- and is fantastic!


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " I forget if I've posted this before (old age is coming on fast). I was reading about a "new" pasta.. ".Dreamfield" They make different shapes but they have only 5 grams of digestible carbs. "
> 
> I bought some of this stuff, and liked it SO much better than any whole grain pasta I have ever tried. It just seems too good to be true though. I have heard that for some people it does cause a blood sugar spike (although that may have more to do with the sauce they are eating with it). So, I'm only having it occasionally until I go back to my endo. doctor and can get some more glucose test strips and see for myself exactly how it affects me. I was never really a pasta fiend, but it'd be nice to be able to have spaghetti, pasta salad, and even soup with pasta more often without having to plan my entire day's worth of meals and snacks around it. KWIM?
> 
> Tracy



You may find this to be some interesting reading material.

http://forum.lowcarber.org/archive/index.php/t-203510.html


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2011)

Pokerking2010 said:


> This stuff only has 10 grams of carbs- and is fantastic!



Those make me wish I liked chocolate!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2011)

Caramel Crème and Chocolate Mint are also some of the flavors they have in that mousse Misty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Made Turnips Au Gratin tonight..OMG so good. Have to try a different cheese this time..it was too greasy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misty, do you mind to post the recipe for this please?


Also I found this recipe and it looks interesting in case anyone else is interested:
http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=71697

and this one as well:


Cheesy Creamed Spinach Casserole

Ingredients

2-10oz Frozen Chopped Spinach
1 (1ounce) Dry Onion Soup Mix
2 cups sour cream
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar Cheese 



Directions
Preheat over 350 degree. Grease 2-quart casserole dish. Drain spinach. In medium mixing bowl combine spinach, soup, and sour cream. Spoon into greased casserole dish and top with cheese. Bake in preheated over about 25 minutes or until heated through.

*Can also add chopped onion or roasted garlic to this recipe


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Misty, do you mind to post the recipe for this please?



I did back in post number 95..it wasn't formatted like a recipe..that may be why you missed it!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1681351&postcount=95


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah, what's up with low carb yogurt? I can't find it anywhere. Dannon used to make carb control yogurt as well as blue bunny had some too. Now it's nowhere to be found. I have looked in every single store in CT. I guess I'll have to have a little greek yogurt once in a while, that seems to be a lot lower in carbs than regular.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> yeah, what's up with low carb yogurt? I can't find it anywhere. Dannon used to make carb control yogurt as well as blue bunny had some too. Now it's nowhere to be found. I have looked in every single store in CT. I guess I'll have to have a little greek yogurt once in a while, that seems to be a lot lower in carbs than regular.



I now eat the fiber one yogurt. Each has 13 carbs with 5 grams of fiber. I normally stick with the key lime yogurt.

I did purchase a small, plain greek yogurt. I have bought some several times, but have never actually opened it and tasted it. I've seen people mix in a little crystal light with it or that davinci syrup to give it different flavors....just can't bring myself to do it yet!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

Hershey makes a sugar free Strawberry Syrup..it has 4 carbs for 2 tablespoons...add in a cup of almond milk at 1 net carb..I am drinking a great dessert for 5 carbs or less!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I now eat the fiber one yogurt. Each has 13 carbs with 5 grams of fiber. I normally stick with the key lime yogurt.
> 
> I did purchase a small, plain greek yogurt. I have bought some several times, but have never actually opened it and tasted it. I've seen people mix in a little crystal light with it or that davinci syrup to give it different flavors....just can't bring myself to do it yet!


I usually get the fruit flavored Chobani Greek yogurt but the carb content is really high. For the blueberry or pomegranate I think it's 21 grams. I do often get the plain (7 grams/6 oz container) and just throw in a couple of sweet n low but the Crystal Light sounds like a great idea.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I usually get the fruit flavored Chobani Greek yogurt but the carb content is really high. For the blueberry or pomegranate I think it's 21 grams. I do often get the plain (7 grams/6 oz container) and just throw in a couple of sweet n low but the Crystal Light sounds like a great idea.



yeah..the fruit yogurts are always hella high in carbs. Let me know what you think about the crystal light!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

This just in--just saw this on TV--zero calories and carbs!

http://www.drinkwhat.com/mio-liquid-water-enhancer/


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually buy plain Greek yogurt (higher in protein than regular yogurt) and add a couple packets of Splenda or one packet of Stevia and about 1/4 cup of blueberries or sliced strawberries. I don't know the exact carb count, however, I do know that I am getting my calcium, protein and fiber without the added sugar of yogurt with fruit already added.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 29, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> I usually buy plain Greek yogurt (higher in protein than regular yogurt) and add a couple packets of Splenda or one packet of Stevia and about 1/4 cup of blueberries or sliced strawberries. I don't know the exact carb count, however, I do know that I am getting my calcium, protein and fiber without the added sugar of yogurt with fruit already added.


I like to add blueberries or sliced strawberries too!

I read somewhere that lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I like to add blueberries or sliced strawberries too!
> 
> I read somewhere that lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries!



Wow, that is interesting. I have a few low-carb recipes that include lemon zest and lemon juice. I do know that berries are lower in carbs than most other types of fruit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I like to add blueberries or sliced strawberries too!
> 
> I read somewhere that lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries!



Lemons are one of the super foods that is supposed to help control blood sugar along with avocados, almonds, cherries and a few other I can't remember.

I don't know about the carb count..it's definitely something to look into!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't tried this...but will soon!

http://www.closetcooking.com/2011/03/pizza-dip.html


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Mar 30, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> yeah, what's up with low carb yogurt? I can't find it anywhere. Dannon used to make carb control yogurt as well as blue bunny had some too. Now it's nowhere to be found. I have looked in every single store in CT. I guess I'll have to have a little greek yogurt once in a while, that seems to be a lot lower in carbs than regular.



If you have a Kroger grocery store around you, they have a wonderful low carb yogurt--it's called Carbmaster. Usually 60-80 calories and 4 g carbs. Good flavors too, like strawberry pomegranate, carrot cake, vanilla chai. And I think they taste pretty good. I believe they're sweetened with Splenda.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2011)

LinCanDo66 said:


> If you have a Kroger grocery store around you, they have a wonderful low carb yogurt--it's called Carbmaster. Usually 60-80 calories and 4 g carbs. Good flavors too, like strawberry pomegranate, carrot cake, vanilla chai. And I think they taste pretty good. I believe they're sweetened with Splenda.



Oh! Good to know! Thanks Lin!

P.S...I'm sending my husband now!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This just in--just saw this on TV--zero calories and carbs!
> 
> http://www.drinkwhat.com/mio-liquid-water-enhancer/


I bought three flavors --mango peach, watermelon strawberry and berry pomegranate and really like them a lot. I was expecting an aftertaste because I'm not a fan of Splenda (sucralose) but there wasn't any. The little bottle is cute and small enough to fit discreetly in a purse or pocket and all you need is one squirt per 8 oz. I was drinking out of 32 oz. cup and used only 3 and it was still great. In the Walmart by me they're $3.48 each, so not cheap, but they're an option when you don't want to use Crystal Lite packets, diet syrups, or plain water and seltzer. 

I also added some of the mango peach to diet ginger ale and it was delish.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I bought three flavors --mango peach, watermelon strawberry and berry pomegranate and really like them a lot. I was expecting an aftertaste because I'm not a fan of Splenda (sucralose) but there wasn't any. The little bottle is cute and small enough to fit in discreetly in a purse or pocket and all you need is one squirt per 8 oz. I was drinking out of 32 oz. cup and used only 3 and it was still great. In the Walmart by me they're $3.48 each but they're an option when you don't want to use Crystal Lite packets, diet syrups, or plain water and seltzer.
> 
> I also added some of the mango peach to diet ginger ale and it was delish.



Did you find them with the Crystal light?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 30, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Did you find them with the Crystal light?


You mean in the store? Yes, they were right next to the Crystal Lite and they were VERY popular. Half the flavors were completely sold out.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You mean in the store? Yes, they were right next to the Crystal Lite and they were VERY popular. Half the flavors were completely sold out.



Thanks! Will be checking our wal-mart soon!


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Mar 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I bought three flavors --mango peach, watermelon strawberry and berry pomegranate and really like them a lot. I was expecting an aftertaste because I'm not a fan of Splenda (sucralose) but there wasn't any. The little bottle is cute and small enough to fit discreetly in a purse or pocket and all you need is one squirt per 8 oz. I was drinking out of 32 oz. cup and used only 3 and it was still great. In the Walmart by me they're $3.48 each, so not cheap, but they're an option when you don't want to use Crystal Lite packets, diet syrups, or plain water and seltzer.
> 
> I also added some of the mango peach to diet ginger ale and it was delish.



Oooh thanks! I've been seeing these advertised and wondered if there would be an aftertaste. And I never would have thought of adding to diet ginger ale! I'll be on the lookout as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried the yogurt tonight. Each 6 oz container has 60 calories, 1.5 grams of fat, 4 carbs and 9 grams of protein.

The texture is thicker than yogurt, but not off-putting. I tried carrot cake and it was really good...tasted more like spice cake batter. I will definitely have it again with some chopped pecans because I felt like I wanted something crunchy with it!

Thanks Lin!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm really jealous there are no Kroger's with carrot cake yogurt near me. :really sad:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really jealous there are no Kroger's with carrot cake yogurt near me. :really sad:



Oh no! I'm sorry!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 31, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry!



I love Kroger and miss it so much.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hershey makes a sugar free Strawberry Syrup..it has 4 carbs for 2 tablespoons...add in a cup of almond milk at 1 net carb..I am drinking a great dessert for 5 carbs or less!



Where do you get almond milk? is it similar to soy milk? how does it taste compared to real milk?



CastingPearls said:


> I like to add blueberries or sliced strawberries too!
> 
> I read somewhere that lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries!





MisticalMisty said:


> Lemons are one of the super foods that is supposed to help control blood sugar along with avocados, almonds, cherries and a few other I can't remember.
> 
> I don't know about the carb count..it's definitely something to look into!



http://www.carbs-information.com/carbohydrate-fruit/carbs-in-lemons.htm

Food Item:Lemons, raw, w/o peel
Food Quantity: 1 lemon
Carbs: 5.4g
Dietary Fiber: 1.6g
Net Carbs: 3.8g


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where do you get almond milk? is it similar to soy milk? how does it taste compared to real milk?


You can find almond milk pretty much anywhere these days. You can find it either in the cold case with milk or on a shelf at room temperature.

Myself, I prefer the cold milk. I buy the Blue Diamond Unsweetened Vanilla. It's DEFINITELY better than soy milk. To me, it doesn't taste that much different than regular milk. I normally use the vanilla for my cereal.

I've also purchased the unsweetened original. I'm going to be using this for my savory recipes that call for milk. I've read that almond milk works well as a substitution and for 1 carb per cup..it's definitely worth trying.

Try Wal-mart..I've also found it at Kroger, Sprouts and Whole Foods.


http://www.bluediamond.com/index.cfm?navid=53

They have a taste challenge..they will refund our money if you don't like it and there are coupons on this page:

http://www.almondbreeze.com/index.cfm?navid=342


Recipes!

http://www.almondbreeze.com/?navid=351

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitely have to look for that almond milk Misty- thank you 

Found some of those Shiritaki noodles that Cors mentioned early in the thread 

http://www.miraclenoodle.com/miracle-noodle-all-products.html


Does anyone have an opinion on how they taste before I invest any money on buying them in a big quantity?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Definitely have to look for that almond milk Misty- thank you
> 
> Found some of those Shiritaki noodles that Cors mentioned early in the thread
> 
> ...



Bleck..lol We picked up some and OMG they were so very, very disgusting. I don't know if it was the shape I bought which was the angel hair, or what, but I just couldn't do them. I rinsed them for 10 minutes under cold water, cooked them according to package directions and the texture was just very, very off putting.

I would buy one bag and try them and I would suggest getting a thicker noodle than the angel hair.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

GEF--Almond milk, Yum yum-just make sure it's ice cold!


----------



## crayola box (Apr 4, 2011)

+1 for almond milk, and -after the initial strangeness of the texture wears off- I like shirataki too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like this site. It has a wealth of information and recipes.

This is a great article on low carb/high fiber foods!

http://www.dlife.com/dlife_media/diabetes_slideshows/12-best-fiber-foods?index=1


----------



## olwen (Apr 5, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really like this site. It has a wealth of information and recipes.
> 
> This is a great article on low carb/high fiber foods!
> 
> http://www.dlife.com/dlife_media/diabetes_slideshows/12-best-fiber-foods?index=1



Those are all things I already eat! Yay. Had black beans with chicken yesterday.


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 6, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really like this site. It has a wealth of information and recipes.
> 
> This is a great article on low carb/high fiber foods!
> 
> http://www.dlife.com/dlife_media/diabetes_slideshows/12-best-fiber-foods?index=1



I've been using this site, too. I also just joined www.sparkrecipes.com. There's a recipe calculator on it. You input your ingredients and the servings and it gives you all the nutritional info. I put in a new recipe I had for a coconut pie and it gave me all the stats. I can't tell if it's really that cool or if I'm just a dork...lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 8, 2011)

LinCanDo66 said:


> I've been using this site, too. I also just joined www.sparkrecipes.com. There's a recipe calculator on it. You input your ingredients and the servings and it gives you all the nutritional info. I put in a new recipe I had for a coconut pie and it gave me all the stats. I can't tell if it's really that cool or if I'm just a dork...lol



Thank you for the link! I think it's awesome. I sometimes wonder what the carb count really is of recipes that claim to be low carb....now I can enter them and find out!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 8, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> found a new ice cream today called Artic Zero. We picked up the chocolate/peanut butter one and for a 1/2 cup its only 4 net carbs. If you are a chocolate lover..you will probably love it. I am not a huge chocolate fan and was hoping to taste more peanut butter, but sadly..that was not to be.
> 
> Here is the website if you want to check out their info!
> 
> ...



We were in Whole Foods the other night so I picked up the strawberry banana. It is really, really good and 10 carbs for 1/2 cup. I find that I just need a few bites of it to satisfy my need for something sweet. I highly endorse the strawberry/banana flavor.


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 8, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you for the link! I think it's awesome. I sometimes wonder what the carb count really is of recipes that claim to be low carb....now I can enter them and find out!



So I guess that means it is cool


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

LinCanDo66 said:


> I've been using this site, too. I also just joined www.sparkrecipes.com. There's a recipe calculator on it. You input your ingredients and the servings and it gives you all the nutritional info. I put in a new recipe I had for a coconut pie and it gave me all the stats. I can't tell if it's really that cool or if I'm just a dork...lol



I actually didn't find it helpful. I had a recipe in mind involving red bell peppers, which wasn't on the list of foods. Yellow bell peppers was on the list, but not red. I wondered how many carbs would be in a kaiser roll, which also wasn't on the list, neither was farmer's cheese. The list of foods seemed to be mostly prepacked foods of brands I've never heard of and items I'd never eat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> I actually didn't find it helpful. I had a recipe in mind involving red bell peppers, which wasn't on the list of foods. Yellow bell peppers was on the list, but not red. I wondered how many carbs would be in a kaiser roll, which also wasn't on the list, neither was farmer's cheese. The list of foods seemed to be mostly prepacked foods of brands I've never heard of and items I'd never eat.



you can also use www.calorieking.com to find carb counts in foods.

I don't think that there is much difference between a red and yellow pepper..but can't be sure.

I've never heard of farmer's cheese...maybe that's why it wasn't listed?


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> you can also use www.calorieking.com to find carb counts in foods.
> 
> I don't think that there is much difference between a red and yellow pepper..but can't be sure.
> 
> I've never heard of farmer's cheese...maybe that's why it wasn't listed?



It's a soft white cheese that is somewhere inbetween cottage cheese and feta. Almost like cheese curds. Since it is mild in flavor it pairs with lots of food. Maybe it has a different name in different cultures. There is a mexican type cheese equivalent, but I can't think of the name of it right now.

I mostly use carbs-information.com to find carbs counts in foods. The idea of having one widget calculate the total carbs for you is nice.


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> I mostly use carbs-information.com to find carbs counts in foods. The idea of having one widget calculate the total carbs for you is nice.



Thanks, Olwen! Looks like a great site.


----------



## crayola box (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> I actually didn't find it helpful. I had a recipe in mind involving red bell peppers, which wasn't on the list of foods. Yellow bell peppers was on the list, but not red. I wondered how many carbs would be in a kaiser roll, which also wasn't on the list, neither was farmer's cheese. The list of foods seemed to be mostly prepacked foods of brands I've never heard of and items I'd never eat.



I guess it depends how you phrase the search, I had no trouble finding red bell pepper, or farm cheese, give it another shot!


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 9, 2011)

After reading about the Artic Zero here I went to their website and had to try some. So I bought the Vanilla/Maple (it tastes like a rich vanilla ice cream to me..with a much firmer texture) I think it would go great with fresh strawberries or blackberries. The choclate didn't have a very strong chocolate taste but will do in a pich. I also bought the Mint cookie and the Coffee flavors but haven't tasted them yet. It's a good thing that I live an hour away from Whole Foods..because @$4.69 a pint I could freacture our budget..LOL:happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

MLadyJ said:


> After reading about the Artic Zero here I went to their website and had to try some. So I bought the Vanilla/Maple (it tastes like a rich vanilla ice cream to me..with a much firmer texture) I think it would go great with fresh strawberries or blackberries. The choclate didn't have a very strong chocolate taste but will do in a pich. I also bought the Mint cookie and the Coffee flavors but haven't tasted them yet. It's a good thing that I live an hour away from Whole Foods..because @$4.69 a pint I could freacture our budget..LOL:happy:



Oh good! I'll have to try the vanilla/maple next time!

Did you get the chocolate peanut butter? Because it was really strong to me....but I don't like chocolate and that may be why!


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I guess it depends how you phrase the search, I had no trouble finding red bell pepper, or farm cheese, give it another shot!



What?! How did you find it? I typed "red bell pepper," and "red pepper." I did not however think to search "farm cheese."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

I posted a low carb breaded chicken wing recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge this month.

They are really good!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1698211&postcount=4


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

I FINALLY found a low carb tortilla that tastes good to me.

For a while, I was using the Mission Carb Balance, but they have a chemical taste to them and I just don't care for them.

I bought some Tumaro's Gourmet Multi-Grain Tortillas the other day and used them for egg, cheese and chorizo breakfast quesadillas this morning and I'm currently making mini pizzas with some more.

They are full of fiber and taste really good. They are thin which I like and I can't wait to try them for burritos and for enchiladas.

Each tortilla has only 4 net carbs. I believe the multi-grain has 15 carbs and 11 grams of fiber.

The other flavors vary. I will definitely be trying the green onion and the salsa ones next.

Yay!

http://www.tumaros.com/productlist.aspx?catid=Low+in+Carb+Tortillas


----------



## crayola box (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> What?! How did you find it? I typed "red bell pepper," and "red pepper." I did not however think to search "farm cheese."



I searched "bell peppers", "farmer cheese", and "kaiser" if that helps. Often you have to scroll way down to get past the packaged brand names. Spark people also lets you search stuff that's not on the list, and 9 times out of 10 someone else has uploaded the stats and it lets you use theirs.

Screen grab, hope it helps: 

View attachment farm cheese.JPG


View attachment sandwich.JPG


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

Hard rolls? I didn't even see that. Who calls them hard rolls? I didn't see any of those. Oh my, I'll have to read the lists more carefully then. Thanks


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> Hard rolls? I didn't even see that. Who calls them hard rolls? I didn't see any of those. Oh my, I'll have to read the lists more carefully then. Thanks


I'm surprised you've never heard of that in NYC cos I'm from Bayonne and that's what we call them. Just the crust is kinda hard--flakyish LOL...they're soft inside.


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm surprised you've never heard of that in NYC cos I'm from Bayonne and that's what we call them. Just the crust is kinda hard--flakyish LOL...they're soft inside.



I've never once in my life heard Kaiser rolls referred to as hard rolls. I've heard of Portuguese rolls, sesame seed buns, sourdough rolls....this is really making me want a sandwich. LOL


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> Hard rolls? I didn't even see that. Who calls them hard rolls? I didn't see any of those. Oh my, I'll have to read the lists more carefully then. Thanks





CastingPearls said:


> I'm surprised you've never heard of that in NYC cos I'm from Bayonne and that's what we call them. Just the crust is kinda hard--flakyish LOL...they're soft inside.





olwen said:


> I've never once in my life heard Kaiser rolls referred to as hard rolls. I've heard of Portuguese rolls, sesame seed buns, sourdough rolls....this is really making me want a sandwich. LOL



Maybe it's a Jersey thing, cuz we live for the hard roll. I long for a hard roll down here in Florida. That is one of the few foodie things that I miss the most about Jersey. A buttered hardroll. And if someone should slap some Taylor ham, egg and cheese on it, all the better.

And yes, I do realize that part of my comments taken out of context may not seem to refer to food, but trust me, most things I say, are about food.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Maybe it's a Jersey thing, cuz we live for the hard roll. I long for a hard roll down here in Florida. That is one of the few foodie things that I miss the most about Jersey. A buttered hardroll. And if someone should slap some Taylor ham, egg and cheese on it, all the better.
> 
> And yes, I do realize that part of my comments taken out of context may not seem to refer to food, but trust me, most things I say, are about food.


What's funny is that we have soft Kaiser rolls too, but they're called Kaiser rolls. Hard rolls are the same rolls only harder crusted but they LOOK the same. LMAO It's hard to explain.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> What's funny is that we have soft Kaiser rolls too, but they're called Kaiser rolls. Hard rolls are the same rolls only harder crusted but they LOOK the same. LMAO It's hard to explain.



Hard to explain, easy to eat.


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya'll know New Jersey is like a different planet from the city. It is the land of Diners, big hair, and hard rolls apparently. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

Hard roll (with poppyseed option) and fried Taylor ham (or pork roll depending on what part of Jersey you're from) egg and cheese on a long roll but often on a hard roll. 

EDT: Sorry to go off-topic. These are NOT low carb.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> Ya'll know New Jersey is like a different planet from the city. It is the land of Diners, big hair, and hard rolls apparently. LOL


I dunno. Bayonne was less than five miles away and I partied hearty in NYC and there were diners and big hair and it all couldn't have been just us 'bridge bunnies'. LMAO

Hard rolls, mebbe not. LOL


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

This is totally making me laugh. The bottom one just looks like a portuguese roll. The top one is def a kaiser roll. I think it's funny there are different names for the same thing. And to keep it on topic. Half a roll should be about 15-20 carbs, and chances are it's being eaten with protein and veggies so that would be a low carb option. And for a full meal, vegetable soup (without any corn, potatoes, rice, pasta, or peas) in a clear broth and half a sandwich would be a good low carb meal option.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm betting the Taylor ham is low carb.....


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm betting the Taylor ham is low carb.....



The ham, eggs, and cheese are all virtually zero carbs since they are all proteins.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> The ham, eggs, and cheese are all virtually zero carbs since they are all proteins.


And don't forget teh beautiful fat


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> The ham, eggs, and cheese are all virtually zero carbs since they are all proteins.


....and all delicious. 

That DOES look like a portuguese roll, doesn't it. Prolly is.

Olwen; Kaiser=soft Hard=hard As far as I can figure otherwise they ARE exactly the same. LMAO


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> ....and all delicious.
> 
> That DOES look like a portuguese roll, doesn't it. Prolly is.
> 
> Olwen; Kaiser=soft Hard=hard As far as I can figure otherwise they ARE exactly the same. LMAO



I have only heard my Jersey relatives talk about hard rolls....and they seem like stale, hard to chew Kaiser rolls to me too


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

ham can have some carbs...depending on how it's cured. So make sure you read the label or ask the deli person.


No more bread in this thread...you guys are killing me over here..LOL


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have only heard my Jersey relatives talk about hard rolls....and they seem like stale, hard to chew Kaiser rolls to me too



HA - and that's why they're from, say it with me - New Jersey. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> HA - and that's why they're from, say it with me - New Jersey. LOL



All my time in Jersey has been good....I just don't get the Taylor ham love thing. My brother always wants to put some in a cooler and drive it back here. My step-sister goes crazy on the boardwalk when she sees a vendor selling pork roll sandwiches. It's just not my thing....not enough time within the Jersey borders I suppose. 

Biscuits are the big deal down where I am- and I won't mention those Red Lobster cheese biscuits either Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All my time in Jersey has been good....I just don't get the Taylor ham love thing. My brother always wants to put some in a cooler and drive it back here. My step-sister goes crazy on the boardwalk when she sees a vendor selling pork roll sandwiches. It's just not my thing....not enough time within the Jersey borders I suppose.
> 
> Biscuits are the big deal down where I am- and I won't mention those Red Lobster cheese biscuits either Misty



lol....I keep meaning to get some carbquick online so I can make those and pancakes...

If I get it, I will report back!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> lol....I keep meaning to get some carbquick online so I can make those and pancakes...
> 
> If I get it, I will report back!



What is carbquick?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is carbquick?



It's like bisquick, but low carb

I haven't had a chance to get it.....I can only find it online.

I'm going to try it and carbalose which is low carb flour.

http://www.tovaindustries.com/carbalose/faq.html


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhh thanks- please do let us know how it goes- interesting.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, this is the last mention of bread I will make in this thread, but that picture of the HARDROLL with the poppy seeds is one of the most beautiful things I have seen in a very long while.

And they aren't hard on the inside, they are light and fluffy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I'm sorry, this is the last mention of bread I will make in this thread, but that picture of the HARDROLL with the poppy seeds is one of the most beautiful things I have seen in a very long while.
> 
> And they aren't hard on the inside, they are light and fluffy.


It's so difficult to explain or expound on their virtues but one of them, slathered in whipped butter, with a hot cup of whatever is divine, simply divine.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 12, 2011)

Picked up some sugar free jolly ranchers and werther's originals tonight.

The jolly ranchers are decent. I only had 1.

I also picked up a package of reeses peanut butter cups...I know..I know..but I can have 1 for 8 carbs...I can limit it to 1 I think


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2011)

Can anyone report on the flavah of sugar-free Haribo Gold (Gummi) Bears? Any good?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Can anyone report on the flavah of sugar-free Haribo Gold (Gummi) Bears? Any good?



I DIDN'T KNOW THEY MADE THOSE!!! Omg..I am a gummy bear freak.

I can report on the flavor of the sugar free jelly belly's...VOMIT..bleck


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2011)

Amazon sells them by the five lb. bag. They're the real deal but I need a flavah review before I commit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Amazon sells them by the five lb. bag. They're the real deal but I need a flavah review before I commit.



I wonder if Wal-mart has them. There's also a diabetic store here....if I find them, I will let you know!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 13, 2011)

Heroin wings(so named because you will quickly become addicted.....

4 lbs chicken wings or thighs
1/2 cup butter
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon pepper
First, preheat the oven to 350. Cut the wings up into 
"drummettes". 
Then combine the grated cheese and the seasonings. 
Line a shallow baking pan with foil. (Do "not" omit this step, or you'll still be scrubbing the pan come New Year's Day!) 
Melt the butter in a shallow bowl or pan. 
Now: Dip each "drummette" in butter, roll in the seasoned 
cheese, and arrange in the foil lined pan. 
Bake for 1 hour at 350. 
Kick yourself that you didn't make a double recipe!! 
You'll notice that these have practically zero carbs.
<the end>


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 14, 2011)

That's very similar to the one I posted in the April Foodee Challenge.

They are good!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 14, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> Heroin wings(so named because you will quickly become addicted.....
> 
> 4 lbs chicken wings or thighs
> 1/2 cup butter
> ...



Oh my lawd, I am SO going to try this. :eat2:


----------



## DutchFA (Apr 15, 2011)

DeniseW said:


> Heroin wings(so named because you will quickly become addicted.....
> 
> 4 lbs chicken wings or thighs
> 1/2 cup butter
> ...



I need to eat more healthy, so last weeks I'm trying to cook healthier. So I'm looking for recepies and this one looks very nice. Especially when your struggling with big appetite . I'm going to try it! Thanx!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

I broke down and ordered the sugar-free gummi bears so I'll let you guys know as soon as it comes in.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I broke down and ordered the sugar-free gummi bears so I'll let you guys know as soon as it comes in.



Every time I try a sugar free candy I wind up tethered to the toilet. I don't know what they sweeten those things with but they're awful powerful. I'd like to hear how that goes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Every time I try a sugar free candy I wind up tethered to the toilet. I don't know what they sweeten those things with but they're awful powerful. I'd like to hear how that goes.



The sugar alcohols effect me the same way sometimes..but the jolly ranchers are good and I can limit myself to 1 or 2 and it doesn't seem to bother my tummy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

Mannitol is often put in sugar-free or diet candies and can cause a diuretic effect which includes diarrhea.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Mannitol is often put in sugar-free or diet candies and can cause a diuretic effect which includes diarrhea.



Actually I believe it is called maltitol. It is currently being used in quite a lot of sugar free items that are not usually sugar free such as hard candies and chocolates. I myself cannot process it well at all and have had a massive negative experience with it in sugar free chocolate. And yes the experience involved lots and lots of bathroom time. And pain.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Actually I believe it is called maltitol. It is currently being used in quite a lot of sugar free items that are not usually sugar free such as hard candies and chocolates. I myself cannot process it well at all and have had a massive negative experience with it in sugar free chocolate. And yes the experience involved lots and lots of bathroom time. And pain.


I would give you a link if you like, but they all seem to be in irritating pdf format but I can assure you, the particular chemical I speak of is mannitol.

EDT: Neither of us is wrong. They're both artificial sweeteners used in candy and both have a diuretic effect.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2011)

saw this one foodgawker..I think I will have to give it a try!

http://eatingwelllivingthin.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/blast-from-the-past-with-a-new-twist/


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This just in--just saw this on TV--zero calories and carbs!
> 
> http://www.drinkwhat.com/mio-liquid-water-enhancer/



Target has a $1 off coupon for this on their website!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> saw this one foodgawker..I think I will have to give it a try!
> 
> http://eatingwelllivingthin.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/blast-from-the-past-with-a-new-twist/


Could someone describe the taste/flavor and VERY IMPORTANT texture of quinoa cos the person I live with won't eat any other starch but rice and sometimes pasta.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Could someone describe the taste/flavor and VERY IMPORTANT texture of quinoa cos the person I live with won't eat any other starch but rice and sometimes pasta.




He married you and he only _sometimes_ eats pasta? Holy crap.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> He married you and he only _sometimes_ eats pasta? Holy crap.


Exactly .


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Exactly .




When you talk about the dinners you make, I die a little inside from *want*.

Haha.

I think I need to have a word with him.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> When you talk about the dinners you make, I die a little inside from *want*.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I think I need to have a word with him.


I tried ten years of words. Do you honestly want your head to explode?

Do you know what his favorite food in the whole wide world is, what he could eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner, every day, seven days a week?

Boiled unseasoned chicken cooked in water and plain white rice. 

I wish I was joking.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I tried ten years of words. Do you honestly want your head to explode?
> 
> Do you know what his favorite food in the whole wide world is, what he could eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner, every day, seven days a week?
> 
> ...




Wow. I tried to type something about that meal, but I can't find the words.


----------



## olwen (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Could someone describe the taste/flavor and VERY IMPORTANT texture of quinoa cos the person I live with won't eat any other starch but rice and sometimes pasta.



quinoa is actually really good. It's texture is akin to couscous or lentils. It is bland so it takes the flavor of whatever you put in it really well. It's good sweet or savory. Flavor it with butter, raisins or cranberries, salt, and cook it in chicken stock. It fluffs up when it's done.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Could someone describe the taste/flavor and VERY IMPORTANT texture of quinoa cos the person I live with won't eat any other starch but rice and sometimes pasta.



It really takes on any flavor that you add to it. The texture is soft...I'm not sure how else to describe it. 

Rob will ONLY eat angel hair and he didn't mind the texture.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought 12 boxes of sugar free jello, 4 cans of Redi Whip Fat free-only 1 carb per tbsp...and I bought the berry/pom, strawberry/watermelon, and fruit munch MiO water enhancement.

Picking up some cheese sticks tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Could someone describe the taste/flavor and VERY IMPORTANT texture of quinoa cos the person I live with won't eat any other starch but rice and sometimes pasta.



Thank YOU for asking this question.  I see it in the stores and think, "Hmm.. wish someone will tell me what this stuff is like before I attempt to use it.."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank YOU for asking this question.  I see it in the stores and think, "Hmm.. wish someone will tell me what this stuff is like before I attempt to use it.."



It's really easy to cook with...make sure you rinse it under cold water before you cook with it. I cook mine in stock, and a little butter.

You can check foodgawker or even youtube for some great videos and recipes!



I just tried the Strawberry/Watermelon MiO..OMG soo good!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's really easy to cook with...*make sure you rinse it under cold water* before you cook with it. I cook mine in stock, and a little butter.
> 
> You can check foodgawker or even youtube for some great videos and recipes!




Why? Will I encounter something like the blob in Sleeper? (at 7:50 in this clip..)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Why? Will I encounter something like the blob in Sleeper? (at 7:50 in this clip..)



It has like a dusty film on it. I guess you don't have to rinse it...but I do..and since I said so..you should do it


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2011)

CP - Thanks for the heads up on another ingredient to avoid. I don't like the aftereffects at all.

And I freaking love quinoa. I never had it before and bought a preflavored kind that was from Uncle Ben's that you nuke in the package and eat. Hubby and I were fighting over the dregs left in the bottom of the package. The texture is great, IMO. And I have never made it plain, so I trust what the others have said about it taking on the flavors because the Uncle Bens is just awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> CP - Thanks for the heads up on another ingredient to avoid. I don't like the aftereffects at all.
> 
> And I freaking love quinoa. I never had it before and bought a preflavored kind that was from Uncle Ben's that you nuke in the package and eat. Hubby and I were fighting over the dregs left in the bottom of the package. The texture is great, IMO. And I have never made it plain, so I trust what the others have said about it taking on the flavors because the Uncle Bens is just awesome.


I had no idea there was a premade Uncle Bens! Wow, I have to try it. Screw Mister Plain White Rice....I'm getting me some quinoa. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> CP - Thanks for the heads up on another ingredient to avoid. I don't like the aftereffects at all.
> 
> And I freaking love quinoa. I never had it before and bought a preflavored kind that was from Uncle Ben's that you nuke in the package and eat. Hubby and I were fighting over the dregs left in the bottom of the package. The texture is great, IMO. And I have never made it plain, so I trust what the others have said about it taking on the flavors because the Uncle Bens is just awesome.



I didn't know this either! I'm so going to look for it the next time we go shopping!

ETA..Is it the Whole Grain Medley?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying to find out if my local grocer has quinoa- found this recipe 

Quinoa Corn Cakes


Ingredients
1 cup cooked quinoa
1/2 cup corn (use drained canned or frozen)
1/2 cup low/reduced fat Laura Lynn ricotta cheese
1/2 cup feta cheese
1 egg + 1 egg white
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp chipotle pepper
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 cup pickled jalapenos, diced

Directions
1. Beat egg and egg white together. Add in remaining ingredients. Spray pan with non-stick spray and add about 2 tsp of canola oil to coat bottom of pan. Heat saute pan.

2. Spoon out mixture onto heated pan and cook until slightly browned. Turn carefully and brown other side. 


http://www.ingles-markets.com/recipes/recipes.php?id=41


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Trying to find out if my local grocer has quinoa- found this recipe
> 
> Quinoa Corn Cakes
> 
> ...



Be careful with corn! It can really raise your blood sugar quickly.

I have found Quinoa in Walmart and Target. It's normally by the rice on the top shelf!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I had no idea there was a premade Uncle Bens! Wow, I have to try it. Screw Mister Plain White Rice....I'm getting me some quinoa. LOL





MisticalMisty said:


> I didn't know this either! I'm so going to look for it the next time we go shopping!
> 
> ETA..Is it the Whole Grain Medley?



Yes, I believe it is the Whole Grain Medley. Seriously I think you just stand it in the microwave for 90 seconds and then pour it out of the bag. It isn't cheap as plain white rice, but for taste and convenience, it can't be beat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

nevermind!


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE quinoa. I have a friend who can't eat gluten due to celiacs, and so I end up doing a lot of experimenting the kitchen with/for her, so Quinoa is a big part of my diet now. I use it the same way I'd use rice or couscous. Its really similar to couscous in texture, but the flavor is a little nuttier. Its one of the absolute healthiest grains you can eat, its amazing what those little kernels can pack in themselves. I tend to make it with salmon and veggies quite a bit, or I'll do a stirfry and sub quinoa for rice, with a little soy sauce. I like it plain, but its great cooked in anything as it does absorb flavor (just like rice or pasta cooked in a sauce). Its a nice thing to add to soups too, since it adds a good dose of nutrients and protein without really affecting texture or taste. I even love it cold out of the fridge with just a spoon.


----------



## Cors (Apr 22, 2011)

I love quinoa too!  

Not exactly a meal, but recently I have been stuffing mushrooms, bell peppers and eggplant with tuna in brine, mixed with anything from spices, lemon/orange juice or various cheeses and baking them. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 22, 2011)

I have used quinoa in tabouli before, in place of the bulgur wheat one would usually use in the recipe and it worked really well. I couldn't tell a difference except in texture (the quinoa was a bit more tender than the bulgur but not in a bad way).

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 24, 2011)

My stuffed mushrooms are low carb:

1 8oz package of cream cheese softened
1 roll of hot breakfast sausage *cooked, crumbled and drained*
1 cup finely shredded cheese
1/2 finely diced onion
1 tsp garlic powder
1-2 glugs of Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 pound of mushroom caps-stems removed

Combine all ingredients and spoon mixture into mushroom caps. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 20-25 minutes until desired doneness.

I've also used this to stuff zucks and it's equally yummy!

Mushrooms before cooking







Zucks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Be careful with corn! It can really raise your blood sugar quickly.
> 
> I have found Quinoa in Walmart and Target. It's normally by the rice on the top shelf!



OoOOO thanks for that tip! Will be sure to look there.



MisticalMisty said:


> My stuffed mushrooms are low carb:
> 
> 1 8oz package of cream cheese softened
> 1 roll of hot breakfast sausage *cooked, crumbled and drained*
> ...



What are zucks? Looks like zucchini or cucumber maybe?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOO thanks for that tip! Will be sure to look there.
> 
> 
> 
> What are zucks? Looks like zucchini or cucumber maybe?


Zucchini. I think in Europe they might call them corgettes in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## one2one (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm becoming a big fan of quinoa, too. I saute carrots and a little onion in raw coconut oil and add them to the cooked quinoa, along with toasted coconut and almonds. When I can find them at Trader Joe's I also add finely chopped dried and sweetened hibiscus flowers, and that makes it kind of amazing. It goes very well with wild turbot.

I really need more of those hibiscus flowers. I've only found them twice.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 30, 2011)

Also a quinoa fan...they sell big 5 lb bags of it at Costco for a reasonable price, as well.
I've taken to using it instead of pasta for summertime "pasta" salads. Particularly nice with some feta cheese, chopped fresh veg, and an olive oil vinaigrette.

But I digress. 

Lately, I've just been buying bags of pre-washed baby spinach, and making "meal" salads with it. My favorite is:

Spinach,
chopped boiled egg,
chopped grilled chicken
bit of chopped pecans
tomato
green onion
sprinkle of blue cheese crumbles
and a lovely olive oil/white balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2011)

I fell off the wagon and have no motivation right now..anyone eating anything yummy lately?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I fell off the wagon and have no motivation right now..anyone eating anything yummy lately?



That's alright! It is tough learning a whole new way of cooking and eating. Sometimes I feel like giving in and going with the flow. What keeps me in line is reminding myself how awful I feel when I eat sugary stuff (even though it tastes so good) and bready stuff. I'm still struggling when it comes to getting the gumption up to get in the kitchen and cook. I've been lazy lately and have opted to buy Atkins Advantage bars and shakes, nuts (mostly pistachios and almonds), string cheese and Nut Thins for quick snacks. When I need some inspiration, I go to "The Rogue Cookie" website and scroll through the recipes and blogs. Hubby recently ordered a Gluten Free and Sugar Free baking cookbook for me. I'm anxious to see the recipes and try them out because I really miss cake sometimes. 

OH, and bacon is my weakness nowadays! ha! Hubby has taken to baking it in the oven on an aluminum lined baking sheet. I've been eating it with cheddar or monteray jack cheese.


----------



## shinyapple (May 10, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I fell off the wagon and have no motivation right now..anyone eating anything yummy lately?



I know the feeling well. My aunt has been visiting the last several weeks and despite being a post-op WLSer, she is a sugar FIEND. Baking, buying candy and cookies and breads, cooking with sugar in all sorts of ways. It's been murder on my willpower and murder on my pancreas. I'm working with 2/3 of my pancreas as it is and just went back on insulin to help it work the way it should.

After indulging too much over the last couple weeks and feeling like garbage, I finally went to the butcher shop last week and loaded up on meat. If I cook more than enough and have it on hand, I won't dig into the candy dish late at night. I'm really excited for the tri tip steaks I have thawing for the grill tomorrow. I'm thinking it'll just be those and a big spinach salad with strawberries for dinner. Yum!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I fell off the wagon and have no motivation right now..anyone eating anything yummy lately?


 

You and me both, girl. It's so frustrating.

I'm a straight up emotional eater and my emotions are ALL OVER THE PLACE these days.

Try and hang in there. 

(ice cream is my drug of choice - that's what i've been down with lately)


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2011)

I'd get on the wagon if I had time. I've been so busy that I don't have time to cook or clean. I'm hungry for real food too. Tired of eating out of boxes and brown paper bags. Till I can get it together I'm living vicariously through the pictures you all post.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2011)

I have been doing Atkins Los Carb for over a month now and have been sticking to the 20 carbs a day rule. Boy, it is hard to keep the carbs this low and if I relax just a bit; I go up to 25-30.

What I would not give for a piece of multi-grain bread! (Sorry, Misti)

BUT my blood sugars are always under 120 now and I have had to drastically lower my insulin and I FEEL really great....just carb deprived! LOLOL!

How many carbs are you guys having a day?
Glad to be back online with Dimensions - cancer free now and feeling great!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Tracyarts (May 10, 2011)

" I fell off the wagon and have no motivation right now..anyone eating anything yummy lately? "

Here's what I had for supper, Green beans with ham:
- 1 pound of fresh green beans, prepared and cooked to your preferred degree of doneness
- 4-8 ounces of non sugar cured ham chopped into fairly small pieces (depending on how meaty you want it)
- 2-4 garlic cloves, depending on your preference
- 2-3 tbsp olive oil depending on how much ham you use
- salt and pepper to taste
You cook your green beans and set aside. Heat the oil in a pan, crush or finely mince the garlic into it and cook until it turns clear. Add the ham pieces and cook until they start to brown on the edges and the garlic turns golden. Add your green beans and toss together to coat. Salt and pepper to taste, but you probably won't need salt because of the ham being salty already.

Tracy


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I have been doing Atkins Los Carb for over a month now and have been sticking to the 20 carbs a day rule. Boy, it is hard to keep the carbs this low and if I relax just a bit; I go up to 25-30.
> 
> What I would not give for a piece of multi-grain bread! (Sorry, Misti)
> 
> ...



Woohoo! I'm so tickled to see you back in here, Kara! I'm not following a certain amount of carbs a day. I've just cut out gluten, sugar and most highly processed foods. I know I'm eating more than 30 carbs a day because I eat oatmeal (with cinnamon and raisins), drink no sugar added Soy Milk and I eat plain, non-fat greek yogurt and sometimes strawberries and blueberries. Gotta have dairy and I can't handle milk, so I go for yogurt and cheese. My "junk" food is Atkins Shakes and Advantage bars. I'm not much of a cook, but, thankfully, hubby helps by making me dishes from my favorite low carb cookbooks. 

I keep telling people, you've just gotta find what works for you and stick with it. It certainly isn't easy, but I'm finding more low carb and gluten free choices on the grocery shelves than ever before. Hubby brought home a package of Oscar Mayer Angus Beef Franks this evening and I was surprised to see "no nitrates" on the front label! So we had pan grilled franks, sauerkraut and mustard for supper. I split my franks in the middle and wedged some cheddar cheese in the split. Yummy! I drank an Atkins Shake for my "dessert".


----------



## Tracyarts (May 11, 2011)

" How many carbs are you guys having a day? "

I don't follow a low carb diet per se, but do limit my carbs to some extent (my target range is between 100-150), and get them mostly from vegetables, whole grains, and fruit. The nutritionist I consulted with a couple of months ago is all about the "slow carbs instead of low carb" approach to helping manage insulin resistance. Following her advice, my blood glucose levels did go up a bit, but my endocrinologist is okay with the numbers and feels I should stick with the plan for now. I go back for another followup with the doctor and consultation with the nutritionist in a couple months, so we'll see what happens. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I've been doing this low carb thing for 5 years now and I just get so damn tired of having so many restrictions.

It feels worse when we go out to dinner. I couldn't even make a grocery list the other day because I just have no motivation to cook or anything.

Kara, I'm so glad to see you back! I try to stay around 30 carbs a day. I have been slowly adding in whole grains again, so sometimes that numbers goes up a little bit.

Hopefully once things slow down at work, I will have some more motivation!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 12, 2011)

I've worked late every day this week and tonight will have me home around 7 or 8. So, I threw 6 hamburger patties in the crock pot...mixed a jar of beef gravy with a jar full of beef stock....added in a pound of whole mushrooms and poured the mixture all over it.

It will cook on low all day. I hope it's good!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like it will be positively yummy! I'd probably stir in a little sour cream when I ate it because it sounds very much like what we call "poor man's stroganoff".


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sounds like it will be positively yummy! I'd probably stir in a little sour cream when I ate it because it sounds very much like what we call "poor man's stroganoff".



It was ok..some of the mushrooms burned..lesson learned..lol


----------



## olwen (May 14, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I've been doing this low carb thing for 5 years now and I just get so damn tired of having so many restrictions.
> 
> It feels worse when we go out to dinner. I couldn't even make a grocery list the other day because I just have no motivation to cook or anything.
> 
> ...



Now that it's getting warmer, you could eat lots of salads. I'll probably keep arugula and mixed greens in my fridge for the rest of the summer and just throw in whatever is in the fridge to keep it interesting. I never eat salad dressing out of a jar either. I bought one of those cute little salad jars with a stopper and mixed some lemon juice, olive oil and herbs in it. It should keep for a couple weeks before I have to mix up something else. And I'd mix in low carb things that crunch like carrots, celery, and radishes, and alphalfa sprouts, or a handful of chopped walnuts or sunflower seeds for a different texture. Tho, I know the nuts are not low carb enough if you're keeping it to 30 a day. I might also keep a hunk of parmesan to shave into it. One of my favorite salads is arugula and shaved parmesan with oil and lemon juice. Whole foods sells arugula in bags for $2.50 each. Trader joes has the stuff cheap too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2011)

Last night I made the turnip gratin *it turned out loads better this time*, rib eyes and green beans cooked in bacon, garlic a little onion and sprinkled at the end with a little brown sugar.

I also made low carb breakfast burritos..flash froze them and now they are individually wrapped and in my freezer. 

Trying to get back on the wagon!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm going to try to make Strong Coffee Short Ribs in the slow cooker. I hope it comes out good. Anyone with any suggestions of how I should season it?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 16, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try to make Strong Coffee Short Ribs in the slow cooker. I hope it comes out good. Anyone with any suggestions of how I should season it?


Cream and a little sugar? 


I joke, I joke....sorry. LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Cream and a little sugar?
> 
> 
> I joke, I joke....sorry. LOL



Ya' know, that's not an altogether bad idea.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try to make Strong Coffee Short Ribs in the slow cooker. I hope it comes out good. Anyone with any suggestions of how I should season it?



What is the recipe? I've never heard of them before!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> What is the recipe? I've never heard of them before!



Actually it's a recipe called Roast Beef with Coffee. Says you can use sirloin tips too but I'm going to use short ribs and see how it goes.

4 lbs. chuck roast
5 cloves garlic, minced
1.5 cups prepared strong coffee
2 tbs cornstarch (I might not bother with the cornstarch)
1/2 cup water (I'm substitutin beef broth)

Some folks suggested adding red wine vinegar and various other seasonings like salt and pepper for one. I thought I might add some fresh rosmary and thyme but in all honestly I don't know what the hell I'm doing. It's why I asked if you all had any ideas. The recipe is getting raves. With the cornstarch it has 3.9g of carbs a serving.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Actually it's a recipe called Roast Beef with Coffee. Says you can use sirloin tips too but I'm going to use short ribs and see how it goes.
> 
> 4 lbs. chuck roast
> 5 cloves garlic, minced
> ...


I think rosemary, thyme, a shot or two of worcestershire or maybe soy sauce would be awesome! You'll definitely need salt and maybe crushed red pepper if you like heat? 

Make sure you write down what you do *in case you decide to make it again* and report back! My problem would be getting coffee..I don't drink it at home.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I FINALLY found a low carb tortilla that tastes good to me.
> 
> For a while, I was using the Mission Carb Balance, but they have a chemical taste to them and I just don't care for them.
> 
> ...


Kara,

These are the low carb tortillas I used. I just used about a pound and a half of ground turkey, 1 small red onion diced, 1 green bell pepper diced and about 4 cloves of garlic.

Added in a can of refried beans, 10 oz can of enchilada sauce and a handful of shredded cheese. I used a bigger can of sauce for the bottom of my pan and for the top of my enchiladas. Put more cheese and the meat mixture each tortilla, rolled them, put them in the pan on the sauce, poured sauce on top and then topped with cheese, sliced black olives and green chilis.

Not really a recipe I guess..lol But they were hella good!


----------



## olwen (May 16, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Actually it's a recipe called Roast Beef with Coffee. Says you can use sirloin tips too but I'm going to use short ribs and see how it goes.
> 
> 4 lbs. chuck roast
> 5 cloves garlic, minced
> ...



It's funny that you mention this cause I was thinking about cooking some beef in coffee this weekend.

Coffee is already acidic. I wouldn't add the vinegar, I might add a bit of red wine instead, and I would rub the meat down with course salt and about a tsp of sugar to help break it down. I might also use oregano and cinnamon instead of rosemary and thyme...i guess it depends on the notes of the coffee tho...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, Misty! I will definately give it a try! My husband is driving me crazy with this and MUST have as few carbs as possible in a day. I, myself, wouldn't mind a tortilla or a slice of bread! LOLOL!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2011)

olwen said:


> It's funny that you mention this cause I was thinking about cooking some beef in coffee this weekend.
> 
> Coffee is already acidic. I wouldn't add the vinegar, I might add a bit of red wine instead, and I would rub the meat down with course salt and about a tsp of sugar to help break it down. I might also use oregano and cinnamon instead of rosemary and thyme...i guess it depends on the notes of the coffee tho...



I was going to throw this in the crock this morning but I had a late start and didn't have time. Oven baked chicken is my plan B for tonight's dinner but I'm thinking about doing the coffeed ribs tomorrow so there is still time to mull this over. I am a regular drinker of french vanilla coffee so I was thinking of just using what's left over in the pot in the morning. I do have a colombian blend on hand for company though. Flavor coffee has no actual flavor I've decided, it's the aroma we all pay for. Do you think the vanilla and the cinnamon might make for an interesting blend or is it too much? Misty's idea sounds good too. It's dangerous that all the stuff you all mention is stuff I have on hand. I've got 24 hours to sort all this out. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## olwen (May 18, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was going to throw this in the crock this morning but I had a late start and didn't have time. Oven baked chicken is my plan B for tonight's dinner but I'm thinking about doing the coffeed ribs tomorrow so there is still time to mull this over. I am a regular drinker of french vanilla coffee so I was thinking of just using what's left over in the pot in the morning. I do have a colombian blend on hand for company though. Flavor coffee has no actual flavor I've decided, it's the aroma we all pay for. Do you think the vanilla and the cinnamon might make for an interesting blend or is it too much? Misty's idea sounds good too. It's dangerous that all the stuff you all mention is stuff I have on hand. I've got 24 hours to sort all this out. Thanks for all your input.



I don't think the vanilla will help. I'd use the columbian blend since it might have some fruity or nutty notes that would bring out all the flavors. I'm thinking of flavors that would be almost similar to a mole. I don't actually know if vanilla is a mole ingredient, but I wouldn't try it just the same unless you really want to have a slightly sweet tasting beef...My mouth is actually watering thinking about this. LOL Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 18, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Kara,
> 
> These are the low carb tortillas I used. I just used about a pound and a half of ground turkey, 1 small red onion diced, 1 green bell pepper diced and about 4 cloves of garlic.
> 
> ...



I'll have to check out those tortillas. I've never really paid much attention to carbs (although I should!) but here's how I usually do my enchiladas...

First I make salsa chicken by throwing in chicken breasts in the crock pot with a jar of salsa. Any variation is good - I've done a mix of mild red salsa and salsa verde before and it was HEAVEN! After it cooks I shred the chicken and freeze a bunch for use later. 

In my enchiladas: 

chicken
red pepper 
green pepper
zucchini 
squash 
fresh cilantro 
and a little cheese

I make my enchilada sauce with a big can of tomato sauce, garlic, a bit of cumin, red pepper and oregano and let it simmer while I'm dicing up veggies and putting together my enchiladas. Delicious. 

it's not for everyone if you are not a big veggie person but you can leave out or add whatever you want.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2011)

Salsa chicken sounds heavenly!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 18, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Salsa chicken sounds heavenly!



it's the easiest thing in the world! throw in some chicken breasts, jar of salsa (enough to cover chicken and more if you want a lot of sauce) and let it cook. Depending on what I'm going to do with the chicken I'll add in some frozen corn towards the end to cook with it and then I'll cook up some brown rice in chicken stock. It's delicious over brown rice.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 19, 2011)

Last weekend I bought a couple packs of Joseph's Bakery pita breads at WalMart. 

http://www.josephsbakery.com/p-10211-Heart-Friendly-Pita-Bread-With-Plant-Sterols

They have 10 grams of carbohydrates, but 5 grams of fiber per entire pita. I noticed first off that they are much thinner than the whole grain pitas I used to buy, but they don't tear apart unless you try and over stuff them. I have either cut one in half to get two half-moon pockets to stuff, or carefully cut around the outside edge of one to get what amounts to two tortillas for wraps and such. I like the texture a lot better than the lowcarb tortillas I had bought before, they're not as gummy and heavy. And they were pretty cheap too. Less than two dollars per five pack. I have only ever seen them at this one specific WalMart, and they were by the deli, not with the rest of the bread products. The only catch is, they have a lot of soy in them, so I have to limit my consumption because my body doesn't like soy very much. But it's nice to have a good pita option now, I was getting so freaking sick of that sprouted grain "Ezekiel" bread and those gummy tortillas. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2011)

this morning for breakfast/brunch I fried up a bunch of eggs, layered on a slice of deli ham and melted cheese on top. They were really good!


----------



## olwen (Jun 19, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> this morning for breakfast/brunch I fried up a bunch of eggs, layered on a slice of deli ham and melted cheese on top. They were really good!



You know, I have poached eggs most every sunday. Sometimes I put them on a bed of greens (mostly arugula cause it's my fave), sprinkle on a generous amount of grated parmesan and have a side of bacon, ham, or smoked salmon. (It's best with smoked salmon), and some berries, or whatever fruit is in the house. When I break the eggs, then the yolk is kind of like the salad dressing and the cheese is salty so I don't need to add anything else to it. Yummy. Also helps if there's a bloody mary in hand.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2011)

Because of insulin and other health concerns, I have been trying to incorporate low carb cuisine into my lifestyle for a couple of years now.

Below are some sites I frequent. Hope this helps.

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html

http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/healthy-cooking/low-carb-diet/main.aspx

http://www.lowcarbcafe.com/

http://lowcarbeating.com/low-carb-cooking/low-carb-recipes/

http://learnlowcarb.com/bb/viewforum.php?f=41

http://www.lowcarbluxury.com/

:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 21, 2011)

Low carb goodness for dinner tonight:

Apple wood smoked bacon encrusted Pork Roast cooked in the crock pot, green beans and the best mashed cauliflower I've made to date!

1 bag of frozen cauliflower 
2 cups chicken broth
1/4 cup diced velveeta
1/4 cup crumbled bacon
garlic powder, onion powder and red pepper flakes to taste.

Boil the cauliflower in the chicken broth for about 20 minutes and drain well..add all other ingredients and mash with potato masher.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't sure if everyone was aware of this site: They have low carb and gluten free items!

http://www26.netrition.com/


----------



## marina82 (Jun 29, 2011)

I need to work on lowering the amount of insulin I take on a daily basis also. Right now it is not unusual to take up to 90units of R (fast acting) insulin at each meal. Atkins/low carb, etc has always worked really well and improving my numbers quickly so I will be starting a low carb way of eating again. 

One of my favorite lowcarb meals is a mock taco salad

You can use ground beef or ground chicken for this recipe

1lb ground beef or ground chicken 
1 med yellow onion 
1/4 chopped cilantro (optional) 
3 tsp chili powder
2 tsp cumin 
salt to taste
pepper to taste
2tsp garlic 
head of lettuce either iceburg or romaine. i like romaine for a bigger crunch
1 - 2 tomatoes depending on size 
1 avocado 
1 cup shredded cheese (for this dish i like the mexican shredded cheese blend) but whatever cheese you have will work 
1/4 sliced black olives
sour cream to top 

cook ground beef or chicken with chopped up onion and spices. drain off any excess fat or it will wilt the lettuce. set aside to cool 

chop lettuce into bite size pieces and place in bowl. dice tomatoes, and avocado and place in bowl with slices olives. add shredded cheese, and your meat. mix together and serve with a dallop of sour cream. 

This is a great low carb dinner...each 1 and 1/2 cup serving has approx 5 net carbs. if you are allowing yourself extra carbs or have spare carbs for the day you can even add 1/4 of pinto beans and also top with a salsa of your choice!


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 1, 2011)

So, I'm making ribs on the 4th...normally I would make potato salad as a side, but does anyone have an idea for a low-carb option for the side dish? Could always do coleslaw, but I was hoping for something not mayonnaise - y.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2011)

wrong thread. oops sorry!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 1, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> So, I'm making ribs on the 4th...normally I would make potato salad as a side, but does anyone have an idea for a low-carb option for the side dish? Could always do coleslaw, but I was hoping for something not mayonnaise - y.



Use raw or cooked cauliflower in your potato salad instead of potatoes. I swear I've seen 100 recipes for "faux-tato" salad!

You could also do a cold quinoa salad.


----------



## olwen (Jul 1, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> So, I'm making ribs on the 4th...normally I would make potato salad as a side, but does anyone have an idea for a low-carb option for the side dish? Could always do coleslaw, but I was hoping for something not mayonnaise - y.



You can make a vinegar or acid based coleslaw instead. A favorite summer time salad of mine is made with:

steamed diced asparagus (chilled or just not hot)
red onions minced
tomatoes diced
garlic 
salt
cilantro or just regular parsley or fresh basil
lime or lemon juice
a tsp or two of olive oil.
corn (optional)
avocado (optional)

Tastes great.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 1, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> So, I'm making ribs on the 4th...normally I would make potato salad as a side, but does anyone have an idea for a low-carb option for the side dish? Could always do coleslaw, but I was hoping for something not mayonnaise - y.



You can do an asiany sweet-n-sour slaw thats vinegar and oil based, no mayo! Or a broccoli slaw with yogurt dressing.

Are grilled veggie skewers low carb enough...mushrooms, onions, peppers, zucchini, eggplant etc.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 1, 2011)

Regardless CP, your salad does sound delish. Another time perhaps!

Olwen, your salad sounds lovely, and seems like the flavors might blend well with the ribs...
maybe add a few beans to the mix too....

Quinoa salad is a good idea, also the yogurt broccoli slaw! Now, how to choose? 

Thanks for the ideas ladies! You got my wheels turning now! I'll have to mull this over...


----------



## olwen (Jul 1, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> Regardless CP, your salad does sound delish. Another time perhaps!
> 
> Olwen, your salad sounds lovely, and seems like the flavors might blend well with the ribs...
> maybe add a few beans to the mix too....
> ...



The other suggestions ARE good too. I've had that cold asparagus salad with barbeque before, and it does totally work. Ooh, a cold green bean and slivered almond salad sounds good too.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 1, 2011)

Ha...that would be good...but DH has one food issue. Fruit and nuts belong only to the dessert food group, in his opinion. They are not to be allowed into any savory dish. 

Other than that, he will eat anything I make, so I guess there could be worse restrictions...but dang, it's surprising how often it comes up!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2011)

Back on the wagon again tomorrow. I have some new recipes to try out and will post/review!

Going to try scotch eggs this week.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 11, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Back on the wagon again tomorrow. I have some new recipes to try out and will post/review!
> 
> Going to try scotch eggs this week.


 
I'm going to try and get back on the wagon too.

I've been looking for tasty salad recipes. I think there are way more options that I first thought. 

Good luck!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to do the same as soon as I return from vacation next week. My health is going down the toilet and I have to do something. Clinging to my last hurrah and then I'm getting clean folks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a great site for recipes:

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html

and low carb support!

www.lowcarbfriends.com


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2011)

Pan seared ribeyes tonight..woot woot.

I managed to eat only 18 carbs today..yay!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 12, 2011)

Today I ate soooooooooo many carbs.....not sure what happened. I will blame it on the severe heat and just NEEDING something to keep me going while running errands in 96 degree heat!

Tomorrow, back on the wagon. LOL!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Today I ate soooooooooo many carbs.....not sure what happened. I will blame it on the severe heat and just NEEDING something to keep me going while running errands in 96 degree heat!
> 
> Tomorrow, back on the wagon. LOL!



You can do it 


Tonight, I had 3 double, doubles-protein style...meaning wrapped in lettuce. Rob got fries and I didn't even try one...super proud of me..lol

I made a really tasty cauliflower salad yesterday:

1 head of cauliflower-chopped
1 cup diced onion
1 cup diced bell pepper
1/2 cup diced celery

For the dressing:

1 cup mayo
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
2 tsp *or more to taste* splenda
salt
pepper

Mix the dressing and then combine all ingredient. Refrigerate before eating. It's pretty yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 13, 2011)

Made a cabbage salad last night. Unfortunately it bombed. Haha.

I ended up having Whole wheat pitas with melted mozzarella cheese inside.

Back to the drawing board. Haha.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL! Ya win some, ya lose some! On to the next recipe!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2011)

Trying turnip fries tonight...I'll report back if they taste good..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Trying turnip fries tonight...I'll report back if they taste good..LOL



Sooooo gooood!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2011)

Low carb taco boats!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2011)

Just made an awesome breakfast burrito with eggs, cheese, sliced hot links wrapped in a carb balance tortilla from Mission. So good that I'm reeeeeally tempted to make another one. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 24, 2011)

That sounds good. I wish I could like those mission carb balance..but they just taste chemically to me!

I masted hard boiled eggs today.....of course it took my hubby buying me an egg cooker.

Then...we went to Costco and I found hard boiled eggs in a package of 24 for like 3 bucks. GAH Sam's didn't sell them and I didn't even think to look at Costco before buying the damn machine. Oh well!

If anyone ever visits and wants a poached egg..well I can help with that


----------



## olwen (Jul 24, 2011)

Wanted an icy dessert so I boiled some strawberries a limes (peeled and wedged - I can't think of the term for when you slice off the sides and cut out the meat) with about two cups of water and one cup of splenda and 1/2 tsp of vanilla, then put it in a blender and poured the whole thing in a bowl to freeze to almost hard. Scraped if off with a fork and served it in a pretty glass with lime wedges. Delish and cool. Oh I know there's a word for this dish...granita maybe?


----------



## crayola box (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup- granita! And the lime segmenting is called supreme.


----------



## olwen (Jul 24, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Yup- granita! And the lime segmenting is called supreme.



Ah, I got it right!  Thanks.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 25, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Low carb taco boats!



My brother makes wraps like that. (only vegetarian style) Lettuce instead of tortillas. It's really good and light feeling. I'm not a big fan of tortillas.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2011)

Salmon with a basil pesto butter.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Salmon with a basil pesto butter.




That looks yummy! I loooove pesto!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> That looks yummy! I loooove pesto!



I'm developing a taste for it. I love the caesar/pesto sauce at Macaroni Grill. I need to find a recipe for it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2011)

I was a cooking fool today!

Baked Turnip Fries

Before:






After:






Caramelized onion, cremini mushroom and ham frittata






Steak and mushroom alfredo

Sauce:






Sauce and on the steak and mushrooms


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 9, 2011)

So I made those coffee short ribs and you know what? They weren't so bad. In fact they were quite good. Sort ribs always tastes the same to me no matter how you cook them and these were no exception. Tasted like short ribs only they were softer, mellower somehow. I just threw stuff together, the measures are aproximate:

3-4 lb. short ribs
2 cups very strong French Vanilla Coffee.
2 cups beef broth
1 packet onion soup mix
some pepper, teaspoon maybe give or take?
garlic powder
tablespoon crushed garlic
Some kind of season salt. Less than a tablespoon
half cup or more of maple syrup
more salt

The mixture was extra salty and bitter. This worried me but short ribs have a tendency to come out bland anyway so I used it as is. I arranged the frozen short rips in the cast iron dutch, poured the stuff all over it and then put in the oven at 400 degrees. It smelled really nice through my apartment and when I tested it the extra salty, bitter and sweet taste had died down considerably. The short ribs are nice and tender and taste good, not salty or sweet at all. I drained them and discarded the liquid. Tasty and filling and they smell good when being reheated in the mocrowave at work.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never had short ribs. I'm going to look for them the next time we go shopping!


----------



## joethekid (Aug 9, 2011)

if it once lived eat it


----------



## olwen (Aug 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've never had short ribs. I'm going to look for them the next time we go shopping!



Wait, you live in Oklahoma and you've never had short ribs? Get thee to a butcher stat! LOL They're delicious, especially if they've been slow cooked. Yum.


----------



## olwen (Aug 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> So I made those coffee short ribs and you know what? They weren't so bad. In fact they were quite good. Sort ribs always tastes the same to me no matter how you cook them and these were no exception. Tasted like short ribs only they were softer, mellower somehow. I just threw stuff together, the measures are aproximate:
> 
> 3-4 lb. short ribs
> 2 cups very strong French Vanilla Coffee.
> ...



I've been wondering about these coffee ribs. Glad they came out great. I might try this in a few weeks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 9, 2011)

olwen said:


> Wait, you live in Oklahoma and you've never had short ribs? Get thee to a butcher stat! LOL They're delicious, especially if they've been slow cooked. Yum.



No, I eat pork spare ribs..lol


----------



## olwen (Aug 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, I eat pork spare ribs..lol



If it used to oink, moo, bleat, cluck, quack, breathe water I eat it. LOL


----------



## BigCutieQTPie (Aug 10, 2011)

I love anything with mushrooms in it!!



MisticalMisty said:


> I was a cooking fool today!
> 
> Baked Turnip Fries
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 19, 2011)

cross posting!

Chorizo Stuffed Mushrooms!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 20, 2011)

Scotch eggs and low carb sausage balls!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 5, 2011)

Heinz reduced sugar ketchup is the shit y'all 

1 carb per 2 tbsp compared to 4 from regular. :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 5, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Heinz reduced sugar ketchup is the shit y'all
> 
> 1 carb per 2 tbsp compared to 4 from regular. :eat2:



And I assume it must taste good since I imagine you wouldn't be posting it here if it didn't? :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 5, 2011)

This is going to be a long shot, but does anyone know a recipe to shredded broccoli salad? You can find the broccoli/veggie mix in the produce isle at Walmart. It's broccoli cut into strips, as well as carrots, cabbage and other things. I can't find a recipe for the sauce and I'm not sure if it was creamy or oil/vinegar based. I will be willing to try anything  I suppose bacon could be added to it, as well, but the one I had didn't have bacon in it. Maybe raisins, too (wasn't in the broccoli salad I tasted and desperately want lol). Sorry for the vague post lol I appreciate any help!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 5, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> This is going to be a long shot, but does anyone know a recipe to shredded broccoli salad? You can find the broccoli/veggie mix in the produce isle at Walmart. It's broccoli cut into strips, as well as carrots, cabbage and other things. I can't find a recipe for the sauce and I'm not sure if it was creamy or oil/vinegar based. I will be willing to try anything  I suppose bacon could be added to it, as well, but the one I had didn't have bacon in it. Maybe raisins, too (wasn't in the broccoli salad I tasted and desperately want lol). Sorry for the vague post lol I appreciate any help!



Did it have sunflower seeds in it?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had it with poppyseed dressing and a dressing my grandmother from Ohio used to make called simply sweet and sour. Sorry I don't have her recipe, but if you Google, you'll find many variations with oil, vinegar, sugar, dry mustard, onion, and celery seed being the main ingredients. I think I've had broccoli salad made with a mayo dressing before too (with and without bacon). It will be hard to go wrong whatever you choose.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 6, 2011)

I use those broccoli mixes to make coleslaw, so any recipe for that would work.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Did it have sunflower seeds in it?



Yes!

Thanks for the responses


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 6, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> This is going to be a long shot, but does anyone know a recipe to shredded broccoli salad? You can find the broccoli/veggie mix in the produce isle at Walmart. It's broccoli cut into strips, as well as carrots, cabbage and other things. I can't find a recipe for the sauce and I'm not sure if it was creamy or oil/vinegar based. I will be willing to try anything  I suppose bacon could be added to it, as well, but the one I had didn't have bacon in it. Maybe raisins, too (wasn't in the broccoli salad I tasted and desperately want lol). Sorry for the vague post lol I appreciate any help!



There's a recipe on a low carb forum I frequent called crack slaw that using that slaw mix and then a variety of Asian flavors.

2 portions lean ground beef (about 1/2 lb)
1 TBSP toasted sesame oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 green onions, sliced
1 C broccoli slaw
1 C napa cabbage, shredded
1 TBSP lite soy sauce
Crushed red pepper flakes, to taste

in a medium skillet or wok, brown the ground beef over medium heat until no longer pink. Remove the beef from the skillet, drain and set aside.

3. Heat sesame oil in the skillet over med-high heat. Add garlic and green onions; stir-fry for 2 min. Add the broccoli slaw and cabbage; stir-fry for 2 min. Add soy sauce, stir-fry for 2 min.

4. Return the cooked ground beef to skillet with vegetable mixture and season with red pepper flakes, to taste. Stir until ingredients are well combined and heated through, about 2 minutes.

5. Divide into two portions.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 6, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> And I assume it must taste good since I imagine you wouldn't be posting it here if it didn't? :happy:



Yes! lol That's why it's the shit


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Yes!
> 
> Thanks for the responses



Man I love that stuff.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

Low carb product review: Sugar Free Oreos.

It's a smaller package than regular oreos and to me..the cookies seem smaller, but they actually taste like oreos..none of that weird, sugar alcohol aftertaste. They do have sugar alcohol in them..so tread lightly. I had 4, and had no problems.

They are good when you want a cookie, but can't sacrifice the carbs!

Yum!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 17, 2011)

Those look delicious and high protein in a small package. Please tell us how you made them! (I love all your low-carb postings BTW!) 

Thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

SparklingBBW said:


> Those look delicious and high protein in a small package. Please tell us how you made them! (I love all your low-carb postings BTW!)
> 
> Thanks!



It's really just a boiled egg wrapped in breakfast sausage and then baked in the oven.

I had added in some cheese and pork rinds for binder..but it really didn't need it.

For each egg, you'll need about 1/4 of a roll. Just mix the sausage with a little cheese if you like, wrap it around the boiled egg and bake in the oven at 350 for about 20 minutes. They are really good!


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 17, 2011)

I find some of the recipes disturbing. It's a great thing to reduce the TOTAL carbohydrates in your diet, but to replace them with HIGH fat and sodium is just as bad, maybe even more so.

Do these recipes take into account that some people cannot properly digest animal fat? Do these recipes take into account those people that have a problem with sodium?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 17, 2011)

I made a low carb chicken wing recipe in my dutch oven last week. Chicken wings, soy sauce, splenda, fresh grated ginger and red pepper flakes. It was alright but it needs something. Any ideas?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I find some of the recipes disturbing. It's a great thing to reduce the TOTAL carbohydrates in your diet, but to replace them with HIGH fat and sodium is just as bad, maybe even more so.
> 
> Do these recipes take into account that some people cannot properly digest animal fat? Do these recipes take into account those people that have a problem with sodium?



These recipes are YMMV...meaning, your mileage may vary. 
Also, there is research that a low fat, low calorie diet can be a bad thing. 

We are all adults and can make our own choices for our bodies. Don't like the recipes...don't cook them. But, please don't come in here preaching to us about what is and isn't good for our bodies.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I made a low carb chicken wing recipe in my dutch oven last week. Chicken wings, soy sauce, splenda, fresh grated ginger and red pepper flakes. It was alright but it needs something. Any ideas?



I would try a splash of vinegar. I would probably try rice wine or apple cider vinegar. Maybe even some sesame oil...oh and garlic for sure..maybe even some sliced green onions.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

I also forgot to mention some red pepper flakes for a little bit of heat if you can take it!


A snack for today...cheese crackers


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 17, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also forgot to mention some red pepper flakes for a little bit of heat if you can take it!
> 
> 
> A snack for today...cheese crackers



Nice cheese crackers! 

And thanks for the suggestions. I will add some more pepper next time. I was aiming for Chinese chicken but I'm liking the onion and garlic idea too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nice cheese crackers!
> 
> And thanks for the suggestions. I will add some more pepper next time. I was aiming for Chinese chicken but I'm liking the onion and garlic idea too.



I love garlic in my asian dishes! I don't know well the green onion will hold up to the crockpot!

Thanks! Who knew melting cheese in the microwave could taste so yummy!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I made a low carb chicken wing recipe in my dutch oven last week. Chicken wings, soy sauce, splenda, fresh grated ginger and red pepper flakes. It was alright but it needs something. Any ideas?



Marinate in soy sauce and Sherry for 1 hour...

Then, make the wing sauce:
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup hoisin (Dynasty isn't the best brand ever) sauce
1 1/2 tsp soy sauce
2 tsp hot chili/garlic sauce
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1/3 cup sugar (splenda)
1/3 cup white vinegar

(to thicken, use 1 1/2 tsp of cornstarch & a tiny bit of water - until it dissolves....not sure if you can use some...)

Deep fry the wings in PEANUT OIL...make sure they're dry.
Then, clean out the oil from the pan and put your wing sauce into the pan/wok (until it boils)
Then add the thickener and keep stirring until the sauce becomes thick. Once the wings are covered in sauce...eat up!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 18, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I find some of the recipes disturbing. It's a great thing to reduce the TOTAL carbohydrates in your diet, but to replace them with HIGH fat and sodium is just as bad, maybe even more so.
> 
> Do these recipes take into account that some people cannot properly digest animal fat? Do these recipes take into account those people that have a problem with sodium?



I have to second what Misty says. MY body doesn't have as much of a "health" issue with fat and salt but it does have issues with carbs. There are studies that back up both sides of this "debate". Personally, I feel WE know what's best for our bodies and can decide accordingly. Salt and fat not good for you, then don't eat it and don't hang out a low carb thread.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 18, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> These recipes are YMMV...meaning, your mileage may vary.
> Also, there is research that a low fat, low calorie diet can be a bad thing.
> 
> We are all adults and can make our own choices for our bodies. Don't like the recipes...don't cook them. But, please don't come in here preaching to us about what is and isn't good for our bodies.



I have a double whammy: diabetes AND problematic liver. And my liver wasn't harmed the old fashioned way either - Vitamin B pills screwed me, not alcohol. There are people that assume that a low sugar/low carb food will be good for you. Not if you don't use the serving size.

Low calorie diets are dangerous, I admit that. I see a nutritionist, my calories are about 1800-2000 per day, 50-60 TOTAL carbohydrates per meal. Does that mean I go overboard on some meal? Sure does. Do I always trim the fat off of pork chops before cooking or eating? NEVER before cooking, and off before I eat ONLY if someone's watching.

Yes, we are adults here, but there is research that high fat diets, high protein diets are bad, too.

Just saying


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 18, 2011)

SparklingBBW said:


> I have to second what Misty says. MY body doesn't have as much of a "health" issue with fat and salt but it does have issues with carbs. There are studies that back up both sides of this "debate". Personally, I feel WE know what's best for our bodies and can decide accordingly. Salt and fat not good for you, then don't eat it and don't hang out a low carb thread.



I've learned to reduce my fat by subsititution: turkey bacon, chicken sausage. I've learned to reduce portion sizes: 1 or 2 slices of pizza at a meal fill me up. 

YES I do still have pizza. I'm diabetic, NOT dead.

Elimination of garlic salt in recipes is a great way to reduce sodium intake. Use garlic powder or granulated garlic.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 18, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I made a low carb chicken wing recipe in my dutch oven last week. Chicken wings, soy sauce, splenda, fresh grated ginger and red pepper flakes. It was alright but it needs something. Any ideas?



I bake the wings at a hgh temperature, coat them first with a little oil, salt and pepper. Then I put my hot sauce on them: the family things I'm strange since I drink Frank's Hot Sauce from the bottle.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I have a double whammy: diabetes AND problematic liver. And my liver wasn't harmed the old fashioned way either - Vitamin B pills screwed me, not alcohol. There are people that assume that a low sugar/low carb food will be good for you. Not if you don't use the serving size.
> 
> Low calorie diets are dangerous, I admit that. I see a nutritionist, my calories are about 1800-2000 per day, 50-60 TOTAL carbohydrates per meal. Does that mean I go overboard on some meal? Sure does. Do I always trim the fat off of pork chops before cooking or eating? NEVER before cooking, and off before I eat ONLY if someone's watching.
> 
> ...


 

Wow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 18, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I have a double whammy: diabetes AND problematic liver. And my liver wasn't harmed the old fashioned way either - Vitamin B pills screwed me, not alcohol. There are people that assume that a low sugar/low carb food will be good for you. Not if you don't use the serving size.
> 
> Low calorie diets are dangerous, I admit that. I see a nutritionist, my calories are about 1800-2000 per day, 50-60 TOTAL carbohydrates per meal. Does that mean I go overboard on some meal? Sure does. Do I always trim the fat off of pork chops before cooking or eating? NEVER before cooking, and off before I eat ONLY if someone's watching.
> 
> ...


There is evidence that a high fat, high protein diet is good for you as well. You'll have to chose which propaganda you want to believe. 

My body doesn't tolerate 50-60 carbs per meal. I have no liver issues, no heart issues, no cholesterol issues, so my way of eating works for me.

We all have access to the research. Watch the movie FatHead. It will open your eyes.

If you want to debate diets...take it to Hyde Park or the Health Board. This is a thread for those of us to post low carb recipes and product reviews. Not a place to declare a superior way of eating. 

Now, on with the low carb yummies!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 18, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I've learned to reduce my fat by subsititution: turkey bacon, chicken sausage. I've learned to reduce portion sizes: 1 or 2 slices of pizza at a meal fill me up.
> 
> YES I do still have pizza. I'm diabetic, NOT dead.
> 
> Elimination of garlic salt in recipes is a great way to reduce sodium intake. Use garlic powder or granulated garlic.



Yes and I have four dead relatives in my family to my count: all of them women, all of them obese, all of whom were made sicker via outdated creeds about diet and health similar to yours. Thank you for sharing but as has already been said several times here already, YRMV.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 18, 2011)

Rojodi, you've said what you felt you needed to say, and now let's move on. This isn't the appropriate board for health or diet lectures. 

SoVerySoft
Moderator


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone else run into this:

Using Splenda in applesauce and the tartness when still warm has increased?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2011)

Folks my sister just gifted me with a Ronco Rotisserie machine! XD I'm so excited. I couldn't wait for it to come in the mail. Now that it's here I'm just sitting here looking at it. I don't know what to try. Anyone have one? I'm really hoping this will help me to eat better this winter.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 19, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folks my sister just gifted me with a Ronco Rotisserie machine! XD I'm so excited. I couldn't wait for it to come in the mail. Now that it's here I'm just sitting here looking at it. I don't know what to try. Anyone have one? I'm really hoping this will help me to eat better this winter.



Lilly, all I can say is...those things make the BEST turkeys ever. The trick is just to find one small enough to fit in. I think 10 lbs was the limit, but oh my, so juicy and delish!

Other than that, all I ever did was chickens. Lame, I know.


----------



## crayola box (Oct 19, 2011)

ooh how about a gyro/souvlaki type thing. Marinate pieces of chicken or pork or lamb, stack on the stick thingy and let it cook. I'm thinking crunchy caramelized outside, moist juicy inside, and you can slice of as much as you like for days.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2011)

crayola box said:


> ooh how about a gyro/souvlaki type thing. Marinate pieces of chicken or pork or lamb, stack on the stick thingy and let it cook. I'm thinking crunchy caramelized outside, moist juicy inside, and you can slice of as much as you like for days.



Ooh, where would I get something like that? I'd be into it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 19, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folks my sister just gifted me with a Ronco Rotisserie machine! XD I'm so excited. I couldn't wait for it to come in the mail. Now that it's here I'm just sitting here looking at it. I don't know what to try. Anyone have one? I'm really hoping this will help me to eat better this winter.



My bff has one and makes the best turkey and chicken in it. She said her maximum turkey size is 15 lbs. She has also used it for roasts and other big chunks of meat. I don't think she has made any small things in it. She doesn't usually make small things anyway, so it is nothing against the machine.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Folks my sister just gifted me with a Ronco Rotisserie machine! XD I'm so excited. I couldn't wait for it to come in the mail. Now that it's here I'm just sitting here looking at it. I don't know what to try. Anyone have one? I'm really hoping this will help me to eat better this winter.


I have one (well it's at the house and I have yet to retrieve it but I will) and I put dry rubs on chickens and used to make at least two a week--one for eating that night and one for snacking and recipes that required cooked chicken. There's nothing like a rotisserie chicken. I grew up on rotisseries because my Italian grandma swore by them.

Mine is the big one and I could cook three medium chickens or two oven roasters at a time.

EDT: Just remembered, mine came with kebob rods and I DID make pork and beef kebobs pretty often. I marinated the pork in pineapple or orange juice 8 hours-overnight and the beef in Robusto Italian dressing, but also olive oil with fresh chopped garlic and herbs works well too. I'm allergic to peppers to alternate with the meat so I used things like grape tomatoes, pineapple chunks, peach slices, apricots, chunks of red onion, marinated mushrooms, etc.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 23, 2011)

Philly cheese steaks!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw this recipe for a crustless pizza and thought of this thread. I might try it since i really don't care for bready things.. (like crust)

http://cooklikeyourgrandmother.com/2011/07/how-to-make-crustless-pizza/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I saw this recipe for a crustless pizza and thought of this thread. I might try it since i really don't care for bready things.. (like crust)
> 
> http://cooklikeyourgrandmother.com/2011/07/how-to-make-crustless-pizza/



Have you tried it yet?


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 2, 2011)

Not yet, too much sickness entered my home to do much cooking other than totally convenient stuff! I will try it some weekend when everyone's well though


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have you tried it yet?





HottiMegan said:


> Not yet, too much sickness entered my home to do much cooking other than totally convenient stuff! I will try it some weekend when everyone's well though



I bought all the stuff for it but I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I will on Sunday. :eat2:


----------



## crayola box (Nov 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ooh, where would I get something like that? I'd be into it.



I'm not sure what you are asking, do you mean a recipe?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 3, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking, do you mean a recipe?



Yes. I hear the gyro meat you buy in the market is soggy and not good. I'm not certain how it's made, what it's made of or where you could go to get meat for gyros. Doesn't looking its anything I've seen at the meat counter or the deli. Yes, I'm truly ignorant about it. I don't know.


----------



## crayola box (Nov 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. I hear the gyro meat you buy in the market is soggy and not good. I'm not certain how it's made, what it's made of or where you could go to get meat for gyros. Doesn't looking its anything I've seen at the meat counter or the deli. Yes, I'm truly ignorant about it. I don't know.



The pressed stuff available commercially (there is a vid of how they manufacture it on NYTimes.com), I have no idea about replicating but gyro with real lamb or pork is doable. I don't eat much red meat so usually opt for shawarma version where chicken or turkey is used. I found that turkey thigh meat works really well and sometimes swap half for chicken breast. Basically you take the meat off the bones in large flat pieces/slices. Then marinate with Middle Eastern or greek spices, garlic, herbs and olive oil (I keep kosher so haven't tried it but yogurt in the marinade is also common) for a few hours or overnight. Then stack the pieces of your chosen meat on the spit until the outside is brown and crackly, then slice vertically.

My rotiserrie is horizontal and it still works but if yours is vertical its even better as it lets the fat and flavor seep down to all the meat.

I couldn't find good videos but these give the idea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7-gDTt9V98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHPEcWO_4fE


----------



## Isa (Nov 4, 2011)

crayola box said:


> The pressed stuff available commercially (there is a vid of how they manufacture it on NYTimes.com), I have no idea about replicating but gyro with real lamb or pork is doable. I don't eat much red meat so usually opt for shawarma version where chicken or turkey is used. I found that turkey thigh meat works really well and sometimes swap half for chicken breast. Basically you take the meat off the bones in large flat pieces/slices. Then marinate with Middle Eastern or greek spices, garlic, herbs and olive oil (I keep kosher so haven't tried it but yogurt in the marinade is also common) for a few hours or overnight. Then stack the pieces of your chosen meat on the spit until the outside is brown and crackly, then slice vertically.
> 
> My rotiserrie is horizontal and it still works but if yours is vertical its even better as it lets the fat and flavor seep down to all the meat.
> 
> ...



Thanks mentioning the Shawarma, i've often wanted to try gyros but could not get past the idea of lamb. Just googled shawarma in my city and found a restaurant with very positive reviews. Will visit with a friend this weekend!


----------



## crayola box (Nov 5, 2011)

Report back on how it was!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Lilly - I don't know if this is something you might like but a middle eastern friend of mine made this for me once and I make it now.

I use chicken thighs with bone (no need to pay extra) and prep them by taking off the skin and any extra fatty bits. Throw the thighs in a bowl, preferably one that seals. Mix together a carton of regular (not vanilla) yogurt, black pepper and either lemon juice (my preference) or white vinegar. I usually make about 12 -16 thighs with 24 oz of yogurt and 4 oz. of the acid.

Pour the mixture of the chicken, toss it around to coat, then seal and refrigerate overnight. I don't grill so when I cook it, I bake it.

You take a large baking pan and spray with cooking oil. Remove the thighs from the bag and shake off the excess and place in the pan. I then shake on a mediterranean herb mixture. Usually some ground garlic, a bit of salt, pepper, cumin and oregano.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45mins to one hour until done. The meat is juicy and delicious. You can eat right off the bone, or pull the meat off the bone to eat on pita with veggies and some sauce of your choice. The meat alone is awesome.

I love it because it has some tanginess and some spice from the herbs. Usually I pull off the meat from the leftovers and freeze for a future use.

The excess yogurt marinade needs to be thrown away.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 15, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Lilly - I don't know if this is something you might like but a middle eastern friend of mine made this for me once and I make it now.
> 
> I use chicken thighs with bone (no need to pay extra) and prep them by taking off the skin and any extra fatty bits. Throw the thighs in a bowl, preferably one that seals. Mix together a carton of regular (not vanilla) yogurt, black pepper and either lemon juice (my preference) or white vinegar. I usually make about 12 -16 thighs with 24 oz of yogurt and 4 oz. of the acid.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this....thanks for posting!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 15, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> I'm going to try this....thanks for posting!



Let me know if you like it. My husband did not like chicken on the bone and if he did, he would only eat breast meat. This recipe is how and when he started eating thigh meat on the bone. It truly is tangy and juicy and delicious. I hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 15, 2011)

Thigh meat on (or off!) the bone totally rocks...soooo much better than breasts...!


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 17, 2011)

It was delicious! I think, however, that I needed to use more vinegar for a bit more tang...I used about 1/3 cup vinegar to about 16 oz yogurt for 8 large thighs. Next time I will up it to 1/2 cup like DABunny uses. I thought for a small batch it would be less, but apparently not! Or maybe it's just to taste :eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 17, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> It was delicious! I think, however, that I needed to use more vinegar for a bit more tang...I used about 1/3 cup vinegar to about 16 oz yogurt for 8 large thighs. Next time I will up it to 1/2 cup like DABunny uses. I thought for a small batch it would be less, but apparently not! Or maybe it's just to taste :eat1:



I am so glad that you enjoyed it. I love the tang and the acid really helps to make the meat tender. Definitely add more next time if you like the tanginess.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 18, 2011)

yep.. will do. I can see that the lemon juice would be awesome...but since lemons are kind of pricey these days, I was hoping for the cheap fix for "every day" cooking!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2011)

I already seasoned up my chicken thighs and put them in the freezer. Next batch I buy I will try this recipe. It sounds delish!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> yep.. will do. I can see that the lemon juice would be awesome...but since lemons are kind of pricey these days, I was hoping for the cheap fix for "every day" cooking!



I don't use fresh squeezed, I use the stuff in the plastic lemon. But I use white vinegar many times just because I always have that on hand. Don't forget the black pepper during the marinading, it really helps too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2011)

Low carb noms!

creamed spinach and mashed turnips with a bacon pan sauce







creamed spinach-MUCH better than Boston Markets!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG Misty, that looks so freaking good. Please share the recipe for the creamed spinach.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2011)

MISTY I NEED THAT RECIPE TOO, Pretty please!!! loveyouhugsbyeybyeprettylady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> OMG Misty, that looks so freaking good. Please share the recipe for the creamed spinach.



Seconded! .


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2011)

Sure thing lovies!

I substituted 2 boxes of frozen, thawed and drained spinach for the fresh and I also used some fiesta blend shredded cheese I had in the fridge. This is really awesome stuff! 

Ingredients
3 tablespoons butter
1 cup minced onions
salt
fresh ground black pepper
3 lbs fresh spinach, washed, stemmed and finely chopped
2 tablespoons chopped garlic
2 cups heavy cream
12 ounces grated sharp cheddar cheese


Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.
Lightly grease a 6 cup casserole.
In a large saute pan, melt the remaining butter.
Add the onions and season with salt and pepper.
Saute for about 2 minutes, or until the onions are soft.
Add the spinach.
Season with salt and pepper.
Saute for 3 to 4 minutes.
Add the garlic and cream.
Mix well.
Season the mixture with salt and pepper.
Bring the liquid to a boil and reduce to a simmer.
Simmer the mixture for 6 minutes.
Remove the pan from the heat and turn into the prepared pan.
Add 1/2 of cheese to casserole and stir.
Sprinkle the top with the remainder of the grated cheese and place in the oven.
Bake for about 4 to 6 minutes or until the cheese is slightly brown and bubbly. ***I put this under the broiler after 6 minutes to add more color to the cheese..that's how I like my cheese!***


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Dec 26, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. I hear the gyro meat you buy in the market is soggy and not good. I'm not certain how it's made, what it's made of or where you could go to get meat for gyros. Doesn't looking its anything I've seen at the meat counter or the deli. Yes, I'm truly ignorant about it. I don't know.



The Hairy Bikers actually make Gyro meat in one episode. The Hairy Bikers is a BBC cooking show about a couple of bikers who are hairy and like to cook.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHvrkqMei4c


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Alton Brown has done it once before on his show too.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Dec 28, 2011)

Skye23 said:


> I'm pretty sure Alton Brown has done it once before on his show too.



I haven't seen it, but I can imagine him doing it, that would be a cool episode, I love Alton Brown.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 28, 2011)

Off wagon..getting back on..need motivation, ideas..blah blah blah..lol


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 2, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Sure thing lovies!
> 
> I substituted 2 boxes of frozen, thawed and drained spinach for the fresh and I also used some fiesta blend shredded cheese I had in the fridge. This is really awesome stuff!
> 
> ...




I made this tonight Misty... it was absolutely delicious!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I made this tonight Misty... it was absolutely delicious!!



oh yay! I'm glad you thought so too. I'm thinking about adding some chicken or something else to make it into a main course!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 2, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Off wagon..getting back on..need motivation, ideas..blah blah blah..lol



DITTO! Come on, Misty we can do this for our bloodsugars! Hugs, Kara


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 3, 2012)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> DITTO! Come on, Misty we can do this for our bloodsugars! Hugs, Kara



yep. Up to 7 injections a day..I plan to be down to none this time next year. I've gotten some inspiration. Once I get to go shopping, I'll be posting more recipes/pictures!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> oh yay! I'm glad you thought so too. I'm thinking about adding some chicken or something else to make it into a *main course*!




I browned and added chicken to it tonight (before the broiler) and did this very thing. It was soooooooo good! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2012)

Dinner

avocado salad...because they weren't ripe enough for guac  hummus and cheese chips.

I'm in a dip mood!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2012)

Cross posting!

Marinated salmon steaks and green beans






low carb bread...weird ingredients...not a bad flavor/texture!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 23, 2012)

is there a recipe somewhere for that bread? it looks better than what I make from flaxseed







MisticalMisty said:


> Cross posting!
> 
> Marinated salmon steaks and green beans
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2012)

DeniseW said:


> is there a recipe somewhere for that bread? it looks better than what I make from flaxseed



If you google Mr. Peanut Butter Bread..it will pop up!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to share a few things that I bought today that are really delicious and I think worth a buy if you are on a diet or low carbing it.

The first is a pizza crust:

Ener-G 10 inch Wheat Free/Gluten Free Crust

I bought mine at Sprouts...but here is a link to their website. I don't see the actual crust I bought, but they have a rice crust that is really low in carb as well: http://www.ener-g.com/

Here's is an actual link to buy the one I bought:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001YIVZ9C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It comes with 2 shells. Rob and I split one shell and it was very filling. The crust is really tasty and the best part......It raised my bs after 2 hours only 9 points. Score! 






The next item we found were the Blue Diamond Nut Thins:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=hpc&field-keywords=Blue+Diamond+Nut+Thins

These are really tasty as well. 16 crackers will give you 20 net carbs. I've tried the ranch, cheddar and smoke house and they are so good! I can indulge my craving for something crunchy and salty without raising my blood sugars.

The last item are Perfect 10 bagels http://www.westernbagel.com/products/the_perfect_10/perfect_10.php

These are AWESOME and they don't raise my bs at all and they taste soooo gooood.

I put a couple pieces of cheese and some ham..melt in the microwave and yum!


Finally, dinner tonight...I gave shirataki noodles another try and this time..I liked them!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 24, 2012)

ok, I've heard of the peanut butter bread but never tried it,thanks. Glad you like the shirataki noodles, I eat them all the time, have to "doctor" them up a little though but they aren't half bad


----------



## larousse (Jan 28, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Sure thing lovies!
> 
> I substituted 2 boxes of frozen, thawed and drained spinach for the fresh and I also used some fiesta blend shredded cheese I had in the fridge. This is really awesome stuff!
> 
> ...



Mmmm, this sounds delicious, I have to make it! It seems awfully rich though so I'll more than likely forgo the butter for a little olive oil and substitute half or more of the cream. Either way, nomnom.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2012)

Chicken nuggets and fries!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 1, 2012)

you are seriously killing me, what are the fries made out of....is that pork rinds on the chicken?





MisticalMisty said:


> Chicken nuggets and fries!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Chicken nuggets and fries!





DeniseW said:


> you are seriously killing me, what are the fries made out of....is that pork rinds on the chicken?



Yes, please spill! I'm putting in my grocery order today and would love to know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 2, 2012)

I use crushed spicy pork rinds with a mixture of some grated parm *green can since it's not a star ingredient* and some seasoning. Next time, I'm going to season the chicken first and then dip it. I always do an egg wash and then roll it in the breading mixture.

Those are the turnip fries again. Next time, I'm going to salt them, rinse them..and try the double fry method that came with my fryer...fry at 325 for 3 mins..drain completely and then fry again for 4 mins at 375.

I have 2 more hugemungeous turnips to use up this weekend...so I may try frying them again!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks so much, I wish I lived with you....seriously....lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2012)

pulled pork and jalapeno low carb quesadillas...each tortilla only has 4 net carbs.

they were yummy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> I use crushed spicy pork rinds with a mixture of some grated parm *green can since it's not a star ingredient* and some seasoning. Next time, I'm going to season the chicken first and then dip it. I always do an egg wash and then roll it in the breading mixture.
> 
> Those are the turnip fries again. Next time, I'm going to salt them, rinse them..and try the double fry method that came with my fryer...fry at 325 for 3 mins..drain completely and then fry again for 4 mins at 375.
> 
> I have 2 more hugemungeous turnips to use up this weekend...so I may try frying them again!



What a clever idea for breading!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been making smoothies lately...

1 c. frozen strawberries or raspberries (no sugar added)
1/2 cup Cabot Plain Greek yogurt (full fat, it is so decadent)
3/4 c. Kefir (plain, full fat)
2 packets Stevia

* it does a good job when I have a "sweet tooth" and I can't taste the Stevia after-taste with this combo


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been eating SDB/extremely low carb for about 2 months now due to infertility issues. I found a recipe for cauliflower crust pizza, and I am going to try it out tonight. I hope it turns out well, I have been craving pizza for a week now:smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 10, 2012)

A lot of people rave about that crust..I just haven't gotten the gumption to try it..please let us know what you think!


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't get to try it, went out instead. I am having company over tonight and I am cooking chili, and making a SF chocolate cake with SF fudge topping and light cool whip. I hope everyone likes it


----------



## TexasTrouble (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been wanting to try the shirataki noodles, but haven't worked up the courage yet. Would anyone mind sharing where they find them and what you need to do to them to make them yummy?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 13, 2012)

TexasTrouble said:


> I've been wanting to try the shirataki noodles, but haven't worked up the courage yet. Would anyone mind sharing where they find them and what you need to do to them to make them yummy?



I've found them at Sprouts, Whole Foods and Central Market. The first time I tried them..I was completely disgusted...but I tried them again recently and I was really surprised.

First, I would get the fettuccine shape. The angel hair has the weirdest texture to me and the fettuccine was more like a pasta. 

Next, they stink to high heaven when you open them..so rinse, rinse and rinse some more. Also..they will be in long strands...we are talking sometimes up to 3 feet long..so after rinsing..dry them on a paper towel and trim them up.

I sauteed mine in a little butter, olive oil, salt and pepper and then added them to a chicken, shrimp and sausage cajun alfredo. They were pretty yummy. There's really no flavor with them..you just have to get past the smell.

If you ever make it to the Dallas, let me know and I'll cook you some if you don't have the courage to do it on your own  

ETA: You can see my pic of the noodles in post 408


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok folks, I'm trying to lower my blood pressure. I was futzing around with this recipe and EUREKA!! I think I nailed it:


4lbs. Chicken parts
1 Cup Soy Sauce
1 Cup Diet Rootbeer
Sliced Scalions
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Black Pepper
Red Pepper Flakes
 
Put everything in a ziploc bag, seal and store in fridge. When ready to make, stick them in the rotisserie or in the oven and cook. Hot damn! They were really good. I used regular Soy sauce and they were still a bit salty. I might try a low salt version next time. Just thought I'd share for those inept in the kitchen like me. This was super easy and not a single ingredient needed to be ordered by mail. :kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm totally trying this on chicken wings....I just drank my last diet a&w..so will need to put it on my list.

Thanks


----------



## olwen (Feb 15, 2012)

dunno if this recipe has been posted already,


I just realized I could make flourless chocolate cake with 100% unsweetened cocoa bars, and the splenda that is made for baking. Or I could add a couple tsps of agave syrup (2 tsp = 32 carbs) to sweeten the chocolate. 32 carbs spread over an entire cake that would have about 10 slices = 3.2 carbs per serving!

I found the unsweetened cocoa bars at Whole Foods and bought two bars. I’m going to try this recipe this weekend.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

olwen said:


> dunno if this recipe has been posted already,
> 
> 
> I just realized I could make flourless chocolate cake with 100% unsweetened cocoa bars, and the splenda that is made for baking. Or I could add a couple tsps of agave syrup (2 tsp = 32 carbs) to sweeten the chocolate. 32 carbs spread over an entire cake that would have about 10 slices = 3.2 carbs per serving!
> ...



I'm not even doing low carb right now and I plan to try this recipe!


----------



## olwen (Feb 15, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I'm not even doing low carb right now and I plan to try this recipe!



Awesome. Let us know what kind of sweetener you end up using. I've already got some baking splenda in my cabinet so I'm going to use that.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

olwen said:


> Awesome. Let us know what kind of sweetener you end up using. I've already got some baking splenda in my cabinet so I'm going to use that.



I have both agave and brown rice syrup, but not knowing how it would affect this, it will probably be Splenda. Or just regular sugar if I'm feeling like splashing out.


----------



## crayola box (Feb 16, 2012)

I've baked with agave and it works fine, but the recipe calls for 3/4 of a cup of sugar...so wouldn't you need way more than two teaspoons (2 tsp) of agave to replace the sugar?


----------



## olwen (Feb 16, 2012)

crayola box said:


> I've baked with agave and it works fine, but the recipe calls for 3/4 of a cup of sugar...so wouldn't you need way more than two teaspoons (2 tsp) of agave to replace the sugar?



I suppose one could adjust the sugar so that it's still low carb while being just a touch sweet. Mostly, it needs to be low carb.


----------



## crayola box (Feb 16, 2012)

Got it...I think. My baking knowledge is nil, lol. If you make it, post pics!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG!! I just saw this posted on Tumblr:







I used to make something like this years ago only I used bread in the muffin tin instead of ham. Why didnt I think of this before? These are super easy to make.

http://thesimpledelights.com/?p=246


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2012)

That looks really good. Wish I had seen this post before I made poached eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok folks, I'm trying to lower my blood pressure. I was futzing around with this recipe and EUREKA!! I think I nailed it:
> 
> 
> 4lbs. Chicken parts
> ...


I am about to whip up some of this marinade..I'm going to add some grated ginger and use minced garlic instead of powder..can't wait to try them! Thanks :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> I am about to whip up some of this marinade..I'm going to add some grated ginger and use minced garlic instead of powder..can't wait to try them! Thanks :kiss2:



Good luck! Let me know how you like them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2012)

*bump*

Breakfast for dinner!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> *bump*
> 
> Breakfast for dinner!





I loooove breakfast for dinner! That looks delicious!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I have finally broken my diet soda habit-with Kool-Aid!

I finally found a brand of Stevia that isn't bitter, doesn't have hidden fillers and is super-sweet! I mix it with whatever envelope of unsweetened Kool-Aid I have a craving for and mmmmm. No calories! No aspartame headaches & craziness & no sucralose screwing with my iodine/thyroid. 

Yes, now I'm addicted to Kool-Aid w/ stevia. I drink like 2-3 pitchers a day. 
Seriously, now I'm worried about all the food colorings I'm ingesting, lol. 

I wonder if they sell "healthier" or "organic" versions somewhere of those unsweetened kool-aid pouches without all the food colorings & stuff. Hmmm.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Would you mind sharing the brand of Stevia that you found?

I'm trying to find something to sweeten hot tea without it tasting like water from a nuclear power plant!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2012)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Well, I have finally broken my diet soda habit-with Kool-Aid!
> 
> I finally found a brand of Stevia that isn't bitter, doesn't have hidden fillers and is super-sweet! I mix it with whatever envelope of unsweetened Kool-Aid I have a craving for and mmmmm. No calories! No aspartame headaches & craziness & no sucralose screwing with my iodine/thyroid.
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever thought about trying carbonated water? They have quite a few flavours these days.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Have you ever thought about trying carbonated water? They have quite a few flavours these days.



Carbonated water with flavor essence is surprisingly good. Also you can use it to make your Koolaid. I've done it. You lose some of the fizz but it has an overabundance of it as it is. Better than soda.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Carbonated water with flavor essence is surprisingly good. Also you can use it to make your Koolaid. I've done it. You lose some of the fizz but it has an overabundance of it as it is. Better than soda.


 
I agree!

There are so many options with carbonated water. A splash of any juice makes it so delicious. Even if you add in a few cucumber slices it's totally refreshing. You can buy it up here in two litre bottles and it's pretty cheap. They also have flavours like lemon/lime and raspberry.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I agree!
> 
> There are so many options with carbonated water. A splash of any juice makes it so delicious. Even if you add in a few cucumber slices it's totally refreshing. You can buy it up here in two litre bottles and it's pretty cheap. They also have flavours like lemon/lime and raspberry.



I'm a sugar FANATIC and thought carbonated water would be wretched. Ice cold it hits the spot quite nicely.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Apr 5, 2012)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Would you mind sharing the brand of Stevia that you found?
> 
> I'm trying to find something to sweeten hot tea without it tasting like water from a nuclear power plant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!




Haha, it's called "Nu-Stevia." I just bought some on Amazon. It comes in boxes of 50 packets & they're super-sweet. I only need 1 packet for a regular coffee, 2 for a super-size.

I just ran out, darn! Now I'm stuck with this bitter liquid stuff I thought I'd try until my order comes in.

It's sooo bitter, it reminds me of that saccharin stuff from the 80's.
I'm tempted to temporarily go back into my old Splenda stash.

Or maybe I'll get Truvia until then. Overpriced and still slightly bitter, but better than this [email protected]

Stay away from "Stevita" brand!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Have you ever thought about trying carbonated water? They have quite a few flavours these days.





LillyBBBW said:


> Carbonated water with flavor essence is surprisingly good. Also you can use it to make your Koolaid. I've done it. You lose some of the fizz but it has an overabundance of it as it is. Better than soda.




Speaking of which, I have found that I like the Kmart brand of flavored waters best-
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_033W025703200001P?prdNo=24&blockNo=24&blockType=G24


and last year they came out with the sugar free bottled lemonades in various flavors. 

Pink lemonade is my absolute fave
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...o=5&blockType=G5&prdNo=5&i_cntr=1333922777074

They also have a half and half lemonade/tea mix that is sugar free and very tasty. 

I drink any of them all the time- no calories/sugar/caffeine and low sodium to boot. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 8, 2012)

I made the yummiest dinner tonight:

Roast beef with green beans cooked in shallot butter and a garlic/parmesan pan sauce


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2012)

Tried spaghetti squash tonight for the first time. Yum!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Emm Geeee!!!! OH my gawd! I just made THE most AMAZING strawberry lemonade with frozen blueberries. Better then chocolate cake. Serious.

1 bottle Smartwater
5 large Strawberries
3/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup Splenda
1/2 cup frozen blueberries or strawberries to keep cold (optional)

Put 1 cup Smartwater, strawberries and Splenda in blender and blend. Pour into Nalgene travel bottle. Pour in lemon juice and rest of Smartwater to fill. Add frozen blueberries/strawberries if desired. Seal and carry with you. Bask in the jealousy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh Emm Geeee!!!! OH my gawd! I just made THE most AMAZING strawberry lemonade with frozen blueberries. Better then chocolate cake. Serious.
> 
> 1 bottle Smartwater
> 5 large Strawberries
> ...



That sounds super yummy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2012)

BBWTexan gave me a great recipe for Low Carb, Almond flour banana bread. It's amazing!

Original Recipe: http://www.janssushibar.com/?p=12776&fb_source=message

I knocked the sweetener down to 1/4 cup and the bananas up to 4 small, really ripe ones. I also used Sweet Leaf *Stevia* for the first time and it's amazing.

Here are some pics:











Then, I turned it into french toast for dinner! OMG to die for!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 22, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> That sounds super yummy!



Misty it is sooooo good that I'm almost positive there must be something wrong with it. I enjoy it so much. :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 22, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Misty it is sooooo good that I'm almost positive there must be something wrong with it. I enjoy it so much. :smitten:



Totally trying this soon! It doesn't have to be smart water right?


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw you talking about it on FB and then came here hoping you posted the recipe, thank you, oh and did you actually use coconut sugar in it or just the stevia?






MisticalMisty said:


> BBWTexan gave me a great recipe for Low Carb, Almond flour banana bread. It's amazing!
> 
> Original Recipe: http://www.janssushibar.com/?p=12776&fb_source=message
> 
> ...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2012)

Just the Stevia. It's really, really amazingly good. I'll be making another loaf soon. Oh and it's super easy to put together. 

The recipe calls for 1/2 cup of sweetener. I would bump it down to 1/4 cup..that's what I did. For the Sweet Leaf sweetener, that meant 1/2 tablespoon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> Totally trying this soon! It doesn't have to be smart water right?



No. Plain old tap water if you prefer. I just need all the help I can get.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks.... Trying it tomorrow, I actually already have almond flour....I just have to be careful with bananas but it seems like it makes a lot of servings so you don't get much banana in each slice...





MisticalMisty said:


> Just the Stevia. It's really, really amazingly good. I'll be making another loaf soon. Oh and it's super easy to put together.
> 
> The recipe calls for 1/2 cup of sweetener. I would bump it down to 1/4 cup..that's what I did. For the Sweet Leaf sweetener, that meant 1/2 tablespoon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2012)

DeniseW said:


> thanks.... Trying it tomorrow, I actually already have almond flour....I just have to be careful with bananas but it seems like it makes a lot of servings so you don't get much banana in each slice...



My bs actually went down 20 points 2 hours after eating this...so hopefully you won't have any issues!

Lorenzee, good to know! I will definitely try it out!


----------



## olwen (Apr 28, 2012)

I kinda dislike bananas, but I'm gonna try this since it's gluten free.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 4, 2012)

**This makes roughly 6 cups of base which makes 2 quarts of ice cream. 1 cup of this base is 1.5 carbs. If you were just to make vanilla ice cream, it would only be 1.5 carbs per cup.**

Ingredients for base:

6 eggs
1 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream
1 1/2 cups unsweetened vanilla almond milk
3/4 cups sweetener * I originally used 1/2 cup stevia..and I felt like it needed more*
pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla extract-up if you want a stronger flavor

to cook:

bring cream, milk and salt to a simmer in a heavy large saucepan. Whisk sugar and egg yolks in a medium bowl or stand mixer. Gradually whisk hot cream mixture into yolk mixture. Return mixture to same saucepan. Stir over medium-low heat until custard thickens and leaves path on back of spoon when finger is drawn across  do not boil. Pass through a sieve into a medium bowl, stir in vanilla and refrigerate until very cold, 3-4 hours. 

Put in ice cream maker and enjoy! 

The consistency is slightly different than regular ice cream.. However, it tasted great. I may try to make it with just heavy cream..who knows.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2012)

Low carb Shepherd's Pie/Cottage pie


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 13, 2012)

Cross posting!

OMG..I made a fantastic dinner..if I do say so myself  

Asian meatballs with Toasted Sesame Ginger Quinoa. I made a dipping sauce for the side!






Recipe:

For meatballs:

2lbs ground pork
1/2 cup broccoli slaw or cole slaw mix finely chopped
4 green onions/scallions *whites and greens* finely chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped water chestnuts
1 tbsp fresh grated ginger
3 garlic cloves-minced
1 beaten egg
2 tsp soy sauce
1 1/2 tsp sesame oil 

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl. This recipe makes 16 golf ball sized meatballs. Preheat oven to 400 and heat large pan and about a tbsp of cooking oil in pan. Brown meatballs on all sides and finish cooking in oven for about 20 minutes or until cooked through. 

For Sauce:

1/2 cup Hoisin Sauce
1/3 cup Mayo
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp Siracha

Mix well! This is pretty spicy with one tsp..but you could always add more depending upon your tastes!

Link for the Quinoa

http://www.rolandfood.com/#zHsblpyNe


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy Crap this sounds so damn good

Beef Brisket

4 lbs brisket
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 TBS ketchup
1 TBS red wine vinegar
1 TBS brown sugar
½ tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 onions, thinly sliced
2 TBS flour
1/3 cup water

Place onions in the bottom of a slow cooker, then place brisket, fat side up (if it has a fat side), on top of the onions. Sprinkle garlic on top. In a small bowl, combine ketchup, vinegar and brown sugar. Rub into beef. Add enough water to cover the bottom of he cooker. Cook on low 8-10 hours.
For gravy, place brisket on dish to rest before carving. Transfer juice to a pot and cook on medium heat. Mix the flour with 1/3 cup water then add to the pot. Bring to a boil stirring frequently with wire whisk.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 31, 2013)

<<<bump>>>

Just diagnosed with some health issues and have to follow a low carb/ low glycemic diet-- thought I'd revive this thread. Anyone with any good new recipes or ideas lately?

Tear


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a recipe, but I just tried the new Triscuits Brown Rice and Sweet Potato crackers (onion flavor) and they're really good! 

I realize they're not carb free, but I'm guessing they're lower on the glycemic index than most crackers? Anybody know?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 10, 2013)

TearInYourHand said:


> <<<bump>>>
> 
> Just diagnosed with some health issues and have to follow a low carb/ low glycemic diet-- thought I'd revive this thread. Anyone with any good new recipes or ideas lately?
> 
> Tear



I haven't been on in forever...but Pinterest is my new best friend when it comes to low carb recipes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2013)

ConnieLynn posted some great low carb food ideas over in the Every Day Food Pics thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2013)

MisticalMisty said:


> Low carb Shepherd's Pie/Cottage pie



Is there a recipe to go with this that I have missed? It looks very interesting...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 12, 2013)

I just made shepherd's pie filling without flour...and topped it with mashed turnips. it was delicious.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is there a recipe to go with this that I have missed? It looks very interesting...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 12, 2013)

We have over 300 pins on this low carb board. It's a mix of low carb, paleo and primal. 

http://pinterest.com/justsomelady/low-carb/


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for that link. i'm trying hard to do low carb for hubs. It's torture. WE're also trying to be vegan and low fat 90% of the time! We eat LOTS of salads.


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just found something that qualifies as low carb...good old-fashioned green bean casserole, and you can make it the tomato way or the cream of mushroom soup way, but not put the onion rings on top. Cheese and bacon work perfectly fine as toppings. Vegetarians can use veggie bacon.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 26, 2013)

Veggie & cheese egg bake:






2 cups well-chopped or sliced veggies of your choice (I use red bell pepper, mushrooms, red onion, and garlic). But you could also add zucchini, broccoli, or any other low-starch vegetable. 

4 cups greens of your choice, cut into strips (I like to use a blend of baby greens, spinach, chard, and kale). But you can use whatever you prefer, just as long as it's not terribly bitter.

6 eggs, 4 Tbsp milk (or kefir, or yogurt).

1/2 - 1 cup (depending on how cheesy you want it) shredded, grated, or crumbled cheese of your choice (I use a combination of feta and parmesan). 

Seasonings of your choice (I like to use black pepper, Italian dried herb blend, and several good shakes of hot red pepper flakes). IMO the cheeses I use add enough salt to the recipe, but add salt to your taste. 

Preheat your oven to 375, and spray/oil a pie pan for wedge slices or a square/rectangle pan for square slices. (The pan I used in the photo is about the size of the lid of a standard shoe box). 

Sautee the vegetables with a little bit of oil until they are tender and just starting to caramelize, then add any herbs or spices you want, and toss in your greens to wilt them. They won't need much cooking, you just need them to be wilted and tender. 

Spread the cooked veggie and green mixture evenly in the bottom of your baking dish, and sprinkle your cheese evenly over the top of them.

Whisk up your eggs and milk, pour carefully over the top of veggies and cheese, and bake until golden on top and eggs are fully set. (I have a small countertop oven, so it takes about 30 minutes, a full-size oven probably won't take as long).

I like to eat this for breakfast, not only is it low in carbs, but it's got loads of nutrition from the veggies and greens. Also, it keeps just fine in the fridge. Once it's completely cooled, just store leftovers in an airtight container. I reccomend baking to reheat instead of using a microwave, so that it doesn't get spongy.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 29, 2013)

" i'm trying hard to do low carb for hubs. It's torture. WE're also trying to be vegan and low fat 90% of the time! "

Here's a veg-friendly idea to help cut carbs. Whenever you make a grain dish, "cut" the grains or even substitute them entirely with steamed finely minced cauliflower. Lowcarb "rice" so to speak. I use one of those slap choppers, but you can use a knife or even pulse in a food processer. Once the cauliflower is in small rice-y sized pieces, steam it gently (but not to mush). You can use a bit of vegetable stock or just a bit of water to steam it. I've found that it works really well with stirfries or curries or anything else you would serve over rice. I'll do 2/3 cauliflower rice and 1/3 real rice and it's ricey enough for me to get my rice lover fix while saving some carbs. But straight cauliflower rice is good too. I was surprised at how much I liked it since I don't generally feel satisfied with substitution tricks. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 29, 2013)

I read about it, haven't tried it. I usually add textured vegetable protein to my rice at a 1 to 1 ratio when i'm making it in the rice cooker. It helps with that need for a starchy texture.
I made a wonderful lasagna last night without noodles. Didn't miss them one bit. I used thinly sliced eggplant instead. 
Also, the dreamfield pasta is great for that once a week pasta meal. (We used to eat pasta several times a week and now we MAY have it once a week, usually less)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I read about it, haven't tried it. I usually add textured vegetable protein to my rice at a 1 to 1 ratio when i'm making it in the rice cooker. It helps with that need for a starchy texture.
> *I made a wonderful lasagna last night without noodles. Didn't miss them one bit. I used thinly sliced eggplant instead. *
> Also, the dreamfield pasta is great for that once a week pasta meal. (We used to eat pasta several times a week and now we MAY have it once a week, usually less)



That actually sounds really good- like eggplant parmesan. Holy cow- I might have to try that!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2013)

My five year old at that lasagna and turned his nose up at the pasta based lasagna.. so that says something on flavor!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 7, 2013)

http://primalfav.blogspot.com/2012/05/wheat-belly-flaxseed-wrap.html

3 Tbsp ground flaxseed
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 Tbsp coconut oil
1 large egg
1 Tbsp water
(Your personal seasonings added)

Mix the flax with baking powder, and coconut oil. Beat the egg with the water, and mix everything together. On medium high (I was at 6.5-7), cook on both sides for a few minutes. The flax taste is bit overwhelming, but seasoning can definitely take care of it. It was pretty bland my first time, but I added a nice kick when I added cayenne to it the second time. I used it to replace bread with breakfast.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 3, 2014)

Back on the wagon. If you have any new low carb noms, I'd love to see them.

I have a few that I'll post soon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> Back on the wagon. If you have any new low carb noms, I'd love to see them.
> 
> I have a few that I'll post soon.



Great minds think alike, I'm back on too. Trying to get my cholesterol under control. I made portabella mushroom pizzas one night and it was so so. I need some ideas too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Great minds think alike, I'm back on too. Trying to get my cholesterol under control. I made portabella mushroom pizzas one night and it was so so. I need some ideas too.



Maybe we can keep each other motivated. We are going to try paleo again. I'm just not looking forward to all the cooking involved. I need to meal plan..hate to meal plan..lol 

I know for sure I'm making banana nut muffins for breakfast and we'll probably have pizza and ham biscuits again at some point. My goal is to try at least some of the recipes I've pinned!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus, it's a cheesecake recipe!

I'm in. I am short on ideas and need to expand my choices.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2014)

Making pizza tonight using my favorite crust:

2 cups almond flour
2 eggs
2 tsp olive oil
1 tsp salt
1 tsp italian seasoning
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 c parmesean cheese *i use the can for this*

Preheat oven to 350. Mix all ingredients until combined. You will have a very sticky dough! Line a baking pan with parchment paper...spread dough out using parchment paper...bake for 10-12 minutes until golden brown. top with favorite toppings and pop under the broiler until done how you like it!


I love this crust because it holds up..unlike some of the other low carb crusts which are soggy or limp. bleck

Here's a pic from one I made in the past. I doubled the recipe so that we could have some for the week! My side has the veggies and Rob's does not. lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> Making pizza tonight using my favorite crust:
> 
> 2 cups almond flour
> 2 eggs
> ...



I need to just ante up and buy some almond flour. That looks good.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a pound of xylitol at Whole Foods. I've tried it in coffee, lemonade, on a particularly sour grapefruit, and in whipped cream over strawberries. It tastes almost like sugar to me, hasn't caused any stomach issues, and hasn't caused a blood glucose spike. So far, so good. 

I bought some almond flour a while back but never really did anything with it. I think I am going to use it with the xylitol to try and make some lowcarb brownies. 

Anybody else use xylitol? Done any baking with it? 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 12, 2014)

I made these brownies: http://www.stacymakescents.com/almond-flour-brownies

I made one modification to the recipe. Instead of the 1/4 teaspoon of stevia extract, I added an extra couple tablespoons of granulated xylitol. I just can't get past the bitterness of stevia, and didn't want to end up wasting some pretty expensive ingredients if it was too noticeable in the end product. 

The texture while warm was very rich and soft and buttery but not really gooey or fudgy. They have a heavy bittersweet chocolate flavor, which I like. Served cold from the refrigerator, the texture is a lot firmer from the butter hardening, but it's still somewhat soft. I can tell that they're not sweetened with cane sugar, but they don't have a bitterness or lingering aftertaste that I find with other alternative sweeteners. It's obvious that they're not a traditional brownie recipe, but they're pretty good. They'll do just fine for when I want something chocolate and baked, but don't want to blow my daily carb "budget" all at once. 

Tracy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> I made these brownies: http://www.stacymakescents.com/almond-flour-brownies
> 
> I made one modification to the recipe. Instead of the 1/4 teaspoon of stevia extract, I added an extra couple tablespoons of granulated xylitol. I just can't get past the bitterness of stevia, and didn't want to end up wasting some pretty expensive ingredients if it was too noticeable in the end product.
> 
> ...



I can't tolerate stevia. It gives me terrible headaches for some reason. I'm kind of afraid of xylitol though. Doesn't it make you go go go? I may try it if I can do so with a small amount.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2014)

I love, love, love stevia. However, I only like the Sweet Leaf brand. Make sure you read your labels. A lot of Stevia products on the market..especially Truvia, have additives, etc. 

You also have to use the tiniest amount. I always cut the Stevia amount in half..and then sometimes even more than that. 

So, if you have any extra sweet leaf..I'll take it off your hands


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2014)

I tried both PureVia and Truvia. I liked the PureVia better but it didn't agree with me at all.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 20, 2014)

Xylitol hasn't caused me any problems. I tolerate sugar alcohols really well as long as I stick to a small amount no more than twice a day. So some in my coffee or tea in the morning and a little more in a dessert or some candy after supper is okay. I wouldn't want to have it throughout the day or a lot at a time though.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 16, 2014)

Just a FYI for those who are looking forward to grilling season. Penzey's BBQ 3000 rub has no sugar in it. Almost all of the other commercial BBQ and grill rubs and marinades I have found contain a load of sugar in one form or another, sometimes being the first ingredient on the list. 

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeysBBQ3000.html

This is our go-to BBQ rub and a 4 oz. bag will season up a lot of meat.

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2014)

I love Penzey's. There's one here in Dallas. We go, but not too often or I'd be really broke. lol


----------



## khrestel (Jan 2, 2015)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I just saw a woman preparing something for a raw food diet that might work for your situation, too...
> 
> She had a hand grinder tool that she loaded raw zucchini into. Came out as long, wavy spaghetti, basically. Used that as pasta. I'm sure you could steam it a bit, too.
> 
> I wish I had seen this back when I was doing Atkins, and felt very pasta-deprived.



I use thin zucchini slices as pasta plates in lasagna. They're better if you have time to "make them cry" before making the actual lasagna meaning drizzling some salt over the slices and letting them sit for about half an hour and tapping the released water off gently with paper towel.

One of my favourite side dishes is onions, red peppers, zucchini and cherry tomatoes mixed with green or red pesto sauce. I just mix them together as large chunks, tomatoes as whole, so that every piece is somewhat oily from the pesto and put them in oven for about 30-40 minutes in ~390 degrees fahrenheit (200 celsius).


----------



## khrestel (Jan 2, 2015)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't tolerate stevia. It gives me terrible headaches for some reason. I'm kind of afraid of xylitol though. Doesn't it make you go go go? I may try it if I can do so with a small amount.



I tolerate xylitol extremely well but coming from Finland it might be I've been saturated with it from early childhood  They recommend 5 grams of xylitol daily in here to prevent dental problems. Usually it's eaten in the form of gum or pastilles but it's also used as a sweetener in some chocolates and candy.

It is known tho, in large quantities, to have laxative effects.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 7, 2015)

when i was preggers with my daughter i was in the 'old lady high risk mommy' group since i was over 40 when preg. this included having to go for diabetes testing. while my fasting sugar was just under their limit, they put me on a diabetic diet just so i didn't go into gestational diabetes (older mommies more prone). 

when i went for the nutrionist training they did tell me about staying away from starch and do whole wheat, lots of non-starch veg, etc. there were so many guidelines they gave us instruction sheets on how many servings should be with each meal/snack. amazingly, the nutritionist told me to stay away from artificial sweeteners and if i was going too crazy it was better to have a very small amount of a sugar food with a protein then artificial sweetener. 

most important thing they taught me is to eat appropriate portions and eat more often. they taught me things like 1/2 slice of whole wheat toast is 1 serving for a meal, your meat portion should not be larger than the palm of your hand, etc. i nearly fell over. they said not to panic as you eat like every 2 hours so the serving sizes need to be limited. the other thing that has stuck with me is to make sure that you have a protein with any starch you have. ie i was allowed to have 1/2 cup of yogurt before bed...but i had to have it with nuts. the protein helps slow down how fast your body goes through the carbs.

it worked. i kept the sugar under limits. my point is, it is not just what you eat but how much and when.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 7, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> the other thing that has stuck with me is to make sure that you have a protein with any starch you have. ie i was allowed to have 1/2 cup of yogurt before bed...but i had to have it with nuts. the protein helps slow down how fast your body goes through the carbs.



I had a nutritionist tell me the same thing. Balance meals with a mix of protein, carbohydrates, fiber, and healthier fat. The protein, fiber, and fat helps the body process the carbohydrates more slowly and steadily. This really works well for me. If I drop my carbohydrate intake too low, my blood glucose gets erratic and I have lows and even rebound highs. I never knew that one's blood glucose could spike if you didn't eat sugar or simple carbohydrates of some kind. But my endocrinologist said that sometimes it happens. I actually feel better and have more stable blood glucose when I eat some carbohydrates with at least breakfast and supper. I tried a very low carb ketogenic diet to help manage my diabetes for a while and it was just not a good fit for my body's needs.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> it worked. i kept the sugar under limits. my point is, it is not just what you eat but how much and when.



Not for everyone, unfortunately. Some of us just don't process carbs very well. I don't. Even sweet potatoes give me issues. 

That's why I alway, always, always preach that you have to know your body and what it can and can't handle. Nutritionists try to give you guidelines, but at the end of the day, you have to do what's best for your own body. 

The original intent of the thread wasn't about low carb for weight loss, but more low carb for maintenance of diseases that require a decrease in carbs...or for those who want to live a lower carb lifestyle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2015)

It depends. Sometimes I'm right on with my carb count and I can consume something not low glycemic like potatoes. Then the next time I make this decision, potatoes takes me out like a light. Sometimes I can eat white rice and sometimes I can't. 

White bread is also a no-no, but sometimes wheat bread is even worse.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> It depends. Sometimes I'm right on with my carb count and I can consume something not low glycemic like potatoes. Then the next time I make this decision, potatoes takes me out like a light. Sometimes I can eat white rice and sometimes I can't.
> 
> White bread is also a no-no, but sometimes wheat bread is even worse.



I am sometimes the same way. My nutritionist/educator bump heads a lot because I tell her over and over again that I am super carb sensitive and although she recommends 80 carbs per meal for some people, I can't do that many and i really can't do starches.

I was on Victoza for a while and was able to pretty much eat whatever I wanted to eat, but I went off for a week waiting for a refill and my BS went wonky and I gained some weight. 

Now, I pretty much have to follow a primal/paleo/low carb diet to keep everything in check. it sucks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2015)

MisticalMisty said:


> I am sometimes the same way. My nutritionist/educator bump heads a lot because I tell her over and over again that I am super carb sensitive and although she recommends 80 carbs per meal for some people, I can't do that many and i really can't do starches.
> 
> I was on Victoza for a while and was able to pretty much eat whatever I wanted to eat, but I went off for a week waiting for a refill and my BS went wonky and I gained some weight.
> 
> Now, I pretty much have to follow a primal/paleo/low carb diet to keep everything in check. it sucks.



I was also on Victoza but the full dose was giving some serious acid reflux and my finger tips would go numb at night. So I did Byetta for three months and now I'm using once-a-week Bydureon. My results aren't as good as the Byetta, so I'm hoping I go back to that.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 27, 2017)

Halo Top ice cream. It's a game changer if your digestive system can handle erythritol. It barely bumps my blood glucose up, and it tastes good. Not a low carb make do decent enough to get by with kind of good. But *good* as premium sugar sweetened ice creams.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 27, 2017)

I agree about Halo Top! Surprisingly good!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 28, 2017)

As luvmybhm pointed out earlier, it's not so much a low-_carb_ diet as a low-_refined_-carb diet.And for me, the problem has always been bread. Your average, grocery-store whole wheat bread has to have some white flour in it to distinguish it from a hockey puck, and the German health bread you get at the health food store makes me even more fervently glad that we won World War II. Now there is an edible alternative: Dave's Killer Bread. Yes, it is whole wheat bread, without white flour. The lightness comes from extra gluten. Yes, it contains (far down the list of ingredients) both cane syrup and molasses. Dave's genius was to provide extra fiber to offset these refined carbohydrates with a mixture of just about every kind of seed I am aware of. While eating it regularly I was able to lower my A1C from 6.5 to somewhere in the low 5's (I don't remember where exactly). You might consider trying it if it's available in your area.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2017)

My grocery store has several varieties of Dave's. I'm going to try one next time I place an order. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 7, 2017)

This week I'm trying the oatmeal cookie and red velvet cake flavors from Halo Top. 

Oatmeal cookie is amazing, and has oats mixed in for texture, which I really like. Red velvet cake just has a rich cocoa vanilla flavor that's nicer than plain chocolate. 

I've also tried chocolate, which was pretty good. Lemon cake, which was disappointingly un-lemony. And mint chocolate chip, which tasted just like an Andes mint. 

So far my favorite is mint chocolate chip, followed closely by oatmeal cookie. 

There are still several more flavors I have yet to try, looking forward to seeing what they're like.


----------



## DragonFly (May 16, 2017)

I have exchanged edamame for popcorn. Salty fun!!!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 18, 2017)

Halo Top strawberry disappointed me. It's not very strawberry-ish at all. I think I'll try it with fresh or frozen berries to up the berry factor a bit and see if that helps.


----------

